# كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!



## مأثور الفجر (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

كيف المسيح اله ...وهو يأكل ويذهب للخلاء ؟

وشكرا


----------



## sant felopateer (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

اولا يا صديقى ،،
انا مش هارد عليك لان الموضوع اللى انت كتبه سالوه مسلمين زيك كتير اوى و ردنا عليه و يا ريت تراجع منتدى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيية و الاسئلة و الاجوبة،،
و على فكرة سؤالك متكرر كتير اوى فى المنتدى ده و يا ريت تقرا المنتدى كله بعدين تسال
                                                                      و سلام الرب يكون معك


----------



## مأثور الفجر (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



sant felopateer قال:


> اولا يا صديقى ،،
> انا مش هارد عليك لان الموضوع اللى انت كتبه سالوه مسلمين زيك كتير اوى و ردنا عليه و يا ريت تراجع منتدى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيية و الاسئلة و الاجوبة،،
> و على فكرة سؤالك متكرر كتير اوى فى المنتدى ده و يا ريت تقرا المنتدى كله بعدين تسال
> و سلام الرب يكون معك



ياعم جاوب ....انت حتخسر ايه ؟!!!


----------



## sant felopateer (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

طيب يا سيدى،،
اول حاجة نبتدى بيها هو جسد المسيح لان لقيت نظرك كله  على جسد المسيح 

- جسد المسيح هو كلمة الله و استخدم الله جسد لشيئان : هما تبشير بكلمته و الفداء ، و طبعا انت عارف ان الجسد عرضة للفداء و الموت ، فبينما كان يتكلم الله كان يتكلم المسيح بلسانه زى ما القديس يوحنا قال: " الكلمة صارت جسدا و حل بيننا" يعنى المسيح هو كلمة الله

- الله غير محدودد يا صديقى يعنى ازاى الله خالق السماء و الارض يكون محدودد فالله بغير محدوديته يمكن ان يتجسد و يكلم الناس و فى النفس الوقت يتحكم فى الكون ، اليس الله موجود فى كل مكان و زمان؟

- كمثل الشمس فانها تبعث حرارتها و ضوئها و اليست الشمس ثلاث حرارة و ضوء و قرص شمس فان الله تجسد على هيئة جسد المسيح و كان عقل الله هو جسد المسيح الذى يتكلم به

- حكاية الاكل و الشرب ، علشان المسيح كان جسد لكن عقله كان عقل الله فالجسد يحتاج الى اكل و ماء ، هو يعنى الاكل و الشرب بيعارضوا الوهية المسيح

- الله لا يتحكم المسيح لان الله هو المسيح اليس عقلك يتحكم فى جسدك و نفسك فاذا كان عقل المسيح هو عقل الله الغير محدودد فاذا جسده جسد الله

و اذا كنت عايز تعرف حاجة تانية على الموضوع ده يا ريت تبذل شوية جهد و تقرا شوية مواضيع فى الاسئلة و الاجوبة


----------



## مأثور الفجر (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

شكرا على الاجابة .


----------



## sant felopateer (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

العفو يا جميل


----------



## منصور (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

لو أردت أن تتكلم عن التجسد وأنقضه لك عقلا ونقلا فأأمرني
لكن يبدو أن منتداكم لا يسمح بذلك وأنا متأكد من ذلك !

لذا : 


> - الله لا يتحكم المسيح لان الله هو المسيح اليس عقلك يتحكم فى جسدك و نفسك فاذا كان عقل المسيح هو عقل الله الغير محدودد فاذا جسده جسد الله



هذه الجملة غريبة ومتناقضة ولم أفهمها !
وسألت من قبل سؤالا للزميل ماي روك : هل حادث التجسد حادثا عرضيا أم حادثا أبديا ؟!
ولم أتلق ردا


----------



## sant felopateer (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

بوص يا صديقى،،
فى فرق بين انى اتحكم فى حاجة و فى فرق انى اكون حاجة 
مثلا ،، انا ممكن اتحكم فى الكيبورد لكن انا مش الكيبورد 
زى الله مكانش هو اعقد يتحكم فى المسيح لا ، ده المسيح هو اللى بيمشى بحسب توجيهات عقله الذى هو عقل الله مش الله الى كان بيبعثلوا توجيهات و هو بيعملها 
يعنى قصدى المسيح = عقل الله
مش الله اللى بيتحكم فى المسيح


----------



## sant felopateer (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

و التجسد حادث ابديا لان كيف ان يكون جسد فيه عقل الله و كلمته ان يصبح مجرد اداة بل انه اصبح جسد الله الابن لذلك يطلق على الجسد لقب الابن لانه جسد من الله الاب لكن عقلهم واحد و روحهم واحدة ، فالمسيح ظل بجسده الى الان فى السماء


----------



## منصور (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> و التجسد حادث ابديا لان كيف ان يكون جسد فيه عقل الله و كلمته ان يصبح مجرد اداة بل انه اصبح جسد الله الابن لذلك يطلق على الجسد لقب الابن لانه جسد من الله الاب لكن عقلهم واحد و روحهم واحدة ، فالمسيح ظل بجسده الى الان فى السماء


جميل جدا هذا الرد لكن عليك أن تفكر في جوانبه الأخرى !!

لو كانت نظريتك صحيحة ... أن الإله أخذ جسدا وإلتحم بجسد عذراء لكي يصلب ويموت تكفيرا عن الخطايا
وقد تم له المراد .. فما فائدة الجسد ..؟!

ثم كونه بجسد منفصل هذا يعني أن الأقانيم ذوات وليست صفات !
وطالما كانت ذوات فقد دخلنا في تعدد الألهة !!
وشكرا لردك لكن رجاء فكر في الأمر بعقلانية لأن ما تقولونه ليس عقلانيا إطلاقا من أول حرف إلى أخر حرف !!


----------



## منصور (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> زى الله مكانش هو اعقد يتحكم فى المسيح لا ، ده المسيح هو اللى بيمشى بحسب توجيهات عقله الذى هو عقل الله مش الله الى كان بيبعثلوا توجيهات و هو بيعملها
> يعنى قصدى المسيح = عقل الله
> مش الله اللى بيتحكم فى المسيح



علم المنطق يقول ... المقدمات السليمة تؤدي لنتائج سليمة !!

مقدمة 1 = المسيح هو الله 
مقدمة 2 = الله لا يتحكم في المسيح

النتيجة هي ...ماذا ؟!
أتركها لك 

هذه هي الناحية المنطقية الفلسفية !

ثانيا / إعتقادك هذا أن الله لا يتحكم في المسيح ويعطيه أوامر  إعتقاد باطل بنصوص الكتاب المقدس كما تعرف بعشرات الأدلة !!
تريد البعض أعطيك !

وشكرا لتفاعلك وأدبك في الحوار ..مالم أجده مع أي حد في في هذا المكان الديكتاتوري


----------



## sant felopateer (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

اقنوم معناها صفة يا صديقى
يعنى الله مثلث الصفات الاب و الابن و الروح القدس لكنهم يرجعون الى مصدر واحد هو الوهيتهم و اتصالهم بمصدر واحد حيث ان الروح القدسروح الله و الاب هو ذات الله و الابن جسد الله فالا تتامل فى هذه الجملة اليس انت ذات(نفسك يعنى) و جسد و روح اليس ثالث ممكن يجتعموا تحت شعار صفات انه واحد بثلاث صفات ،،

انظر الى الفلسفة الان:
المسيح = عقل الله
المسيح = كلمة الله
المسيح = روح القدس

الاب = روح القدس + عقل + ذات
يبقى الاب = المسيح = روح القدس ما عدا الذات لان الله روح لكن عقله فى قيد الجسد و فى كل مكان لانه غير محددود  الله غير محددود فعقله غير محددود ، فالمسيح = غير محددود 

يا صديقى ،، يا اخى الانسان
الجسد عرضة لموت لان الجسد يموت لكى ينزل الى الجحيم و ينقذ الابرار الله لا يستطيع ان يفدى الناس بدون ذبيحة لان ناموس الموت انتشر بين الناس بعد حادثة الجنة و نسى الانسان الله خالقه و اخذ الشيطان يبث فيهم الخطية فاصبح العالم خردة جرداء سوداء ما عدا ابراره المخترين ، لذلك استخدم الله الجسد لكى يكون ذبيحة لتغفر خطاينا كمثل عيد الاضحى مثلكم ، كيف يكون الله الاب ذبيحة؟!! فالله نزلبقيد جسد لكى ينقذنا


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> اقنوم معناها صفة يا صديقى


من قال لك ذلك يا عزيزي ؟! لو كنت تسمع لزكريا بطرس أو أي قسيس بسيط أخر فقد أخذت معلومات مغلوطة للأسف !!
وعلى العموم لن أستدل عليك لا بكتاب هذا ولا ذاك ... فقط أنا أناقشك أنت لأن كل مسيحي كنيسة مستقلة بذاته ..

ولكن رجاء بعض العقلانية في الإجابات لأن الإجابة ليست أخر الطريق !!
فأنا معك في النقاش لو قلت أن الأقنوم صفة فلنر هل ذلك صحيح أم لا ؟!
ولو غير ذلك فرجاء أعلمني !

وسؤالي بسيط ... بعدها يمكن أن أرى هل لازلت مصرا على قولك فأرد على مشاركتك أم أنك غيرت رأيك
سؤال هو :  هل الأقانيم ذوات أم صفات ؟!

وإجابتك بالأعلى تقول انها صفات ...فهل هذا أخر كلام ؟!


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> يبقى الاب = المسيح = روح القدس



حسب علمي المتواضع هذه هرطقة بالإيمان المسيحي ... مع أحترامي !

ولست أعلمك إيمانك ..لكن أرجو أن يكون كلامك نهائيا حتى أستطيع نقده ...وإلا فإذا ردددت على كلامك هذا وبعد ذلك إكتشفنا خطأ ما قلته فما فائدة الرد !!

رجاء ركز في الإجابات !!

ومازلت أقول إنك لو فعلا تعتقد أن


> الاب = المسيح = روح القدس


أنا لا مشكلة لدي إطلاقا وسوف أناقشك بهذا  !!

والحمد لله الخالق رب العالمين


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ثم كونه بجسد منفصل هذا يعني أن الأقانيم ذوات وليست صفات !
> وطالما كانت ذوات فقد دخلنا في تعدد الألهة !!
> وشكرا لردك لكن رجاء فكر في الأمر بعقلانية لأن ما تقولونه ليس عقلانيا إطلاقا من أول حرف إلى أخر حرف !!




*يعني اية جسد منفصل ؟ ماذا تقصد ؟ 
ومن قال ان الاقانيم هي ذوات منفصلة عن بعضها ؟؟؟ او حتى كانت منفصلة و اتحدت ؟ 
ومن قال ان اللة لة اكثر من ذات ؟ هي ذات واحدة ولاهوت واحد و جوهر واحد 
واللة هو اللاهوت جوهريا و تعينيا 
رجاء لا تتحدث في شىء لا تعرفة 
واذا كنت تقصد ان اللة عندما تجسد فقد حدث انفصال داخلة فانت مخطىء 
فعلى منطقك هذا فعندما يوجد اللة في الارض و السماء فيوجد انفصال داخلة 
اللة في المسيحية يا سيد ليس مجزا او لة ذات مجسمة كمثلة في الاسلام 
اللة فوق المادة و العقل و التجزا 
واذا كنت تظن ان التجسد هو بداية وجود اللة في المعتقد المسيحي فانت مخطىء  *


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> الاب = روح القدس + عقل + ذات



صراحة المشاركة كلها تحتاج إعادة نظر ولو كنت مازلت مصرا فلا مشكلة لدي إطلاقا كما تعلم !
فلا تفرق معي كثيرا لكن ستفرق مع حدرتك !

أرجو من الزملاء المسيحيين إما التصديق أو التكذيب لأن هذه المشاركة كلها أظن أنها مليئة بالأخطاء في العقيدة !!

وأنا ليس همي إثبات خطأ الزميل العزيز حاشا وكلا ..ولكني فقط أريد أن تدلوني على إيمانكم الصحيح حتى أتمكن من شرح بطلانه لحدرتك عقلا ونقلا !


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ومن قال ان الاقانيم هي ذوات منفصلة عن بعضها ؟؟؟ او حتى كانت منفصلة و اتحدت ؟


لماذا لا تسأل سؤالا أهم .......ومن قال أن هناك أقانيم أصلا ؟!


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> لماذا لا تسأل سؤالا أهم .......ومن قال أن هناك أقانيم أصلا ؟!



*احنا 
عندك مانع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> واذا كنت تقصد ان اللة عندما تجسد فقد حدث انفصال داخلة فانت مخطىء
> فعلى منطقك هذا فعندما يوجد اللة في الارض و السماء فيوجد انفصال داخلة


على منطقك الله يوجد في كل مكان .. إذا يوجد في داخلي أذا لا فرق بيني وبين يسوع !!



> اللة في المسيحية يا سيد ليس مجزا او لة ذات مجسمة كمثلة في الاسلام


طلبت حوارا مع زميلة في منتدى الإسلامي لأثبت له فيه أن إله المسيحية هو المتجسد والله في الإسلام ليس كمثله شئ ...فقوبل طلبي بالرفض والتحذير بعدم الدخول في مواضيع مسيحية..فرجاء إفعل المثل وإلا فإقبلوا طلبي !!
ولا تشتت المواضيع هنا رجاء فيكفينا قضية التجسد والأقانيم ...فهي قضية ليست بالهينة !!



> واذا كنت تظن ان التجسد هو بداية وجود اللة في المعتقد المسيحي فانت مخطىء


عزيزي أنا أعرف إعتقادكم حيدا !!
وسوف أنقضه لك في المداخلات القادمة إن لم تصل لمشاركاتي أيدي الإشراف الموقر  !!


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> احنا
> عندك مانع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أكيد طبعا عندي وإلا مكنتش إعترضت 

ولكني أنا أسأل ولست أستنكر ... انا أسأل من قال أن هناك أقانيم أصلا ؟!
من قال ........ قل لي العدد والإصحاح الذي أجد في كلمة أقانيم أو أقنوم أو إقتيم !!

من قال بمسألة الأقانيم أساسا ؟! البشر أم الله ؟!
هذا كان سؤالي !


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يعني اية جسد منفصل ؟ ماذا تقصد ؟
> ومن قال ان الاقانيم هي ذوات منفصلة عن بعضها ؟؟؟ او حتى كانت منفصلة و اتحدت ؟
> ومن قال ان اللة لة اكثر من ذات ؟ هي ذات واحدة ولاهوت واحد و جوهر واحد
> واللة هو اللاهوت جوهريا و تعينيا
> ...



أنا سؤالي كان واضح للغاية وتجاهلتيه في نفس المشاركة 

أليس التجسد كان بغرض الفداء ؟
وقد تم الفداء والحمد لله ......... إذن فما فائدة الناسوت الآن ؟!
سؤال بسيط ..جدا

وهو يجرنا جرا لسؤال أكبر 
من الذي تجسد في هذا الناسوت ؟!
الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس ...؟!

والله أسئلة تحيرني أنا الذي لا أؤمن بتلك العقيدة فكيف بمن يعتقدها ؟!


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*ماهو بص حضرتك *
*اللف و الدوران و الطريقة دي مش هتنفع معانا *
*فياريت تكون طريقتك ارقى من كدة *



> على منطقك الله يوجد في كل مكان .. إذا يوجد في داخلي أذا لا فرق بيني وبين يسوع !!


*اذن فانت تقر ان اللة ليس موجود في كل مكان و زمان و ليس لة القدرة ان يوجد في كل زمان و مكان *
*هل انت الكلمة الناطقة المتجسدة ؟؟؟ *
*ما هذا الهراء ؟؟؟*
*وبعدين احنا كنا بنتكلم عن ان ذات اللة ليس بها انفصال *
*فياريت متحورش الحكاية و تلفها .... *


> طلبت حوارا مع زميلة في منتدى الإسلامي لأثبت له فيه أن إله المسيحية هو المتجسد والله في الإسلام ليس كمثله شئ


*بص يا استاذ *
*هناك اكثر من موضوع في الحوار الاسلامي يتكلم عن تجسم الة الاسلام و انة ليس لة لاهوتا او او او فهو عبارة عن شكل مجسم فقط وان ذاتة نفسها ولاهوتة منظور اذن فهو محدود *
*فتفضل مشكورا و شارك .... المواضيع موجودة و اظن ان حضرتك بتعرف تقرا *
*فياريت تبقى تشارك هناك ... محدش بيمنع المشاركة يا حبيبي *




> ولكني أنا أسأل ولست أستنكر ... انا أسأل من قال أن هناك أقانيم أصلا ؟!
> من قال ........ قل لي العدد والإصحاح الذي أجد في كلمة أقانيم أو أقنوم أو إقتيم !!
> 
> من قال بمسألة الأقانيم أساسا ؟! البشر أم الله ؟!
> هذا كان سؤالي !


 
*الم تقل سيادتك ؟*




> عزيزي أنا أعرف إعتقادكم حيدا !!
> وسوف أنقضه لك في المداخلات القادمة إن لم تصل لمشاركاتي أيدي الإشراف الموقر !!


اذن فانت على علم 
*يبقى اكيد عارف كويس من قال بمسئلة الاقانيم *


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> وهو يجرنا جرا لسؤال أكبر
> من الذي تجسد في هذا الناسوت ؟!
> الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس ...؟!


*وما هي معرفتك انت عن الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ؟*


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ماهو بص حضرتك
> اللف و الدوران و الطريقة دي مش هتنفع معانا
> فياريت تكون طريقتك ارقى من كدة


كوني أسألك أين كلمة أقانيم في الكتاب المقدس تعتره لفا ودورانا !!
تعلم جيدا أنك لم ولن تجدها ولذلك تسمي سؤالا منطقيا كهذا لفا ودورانا 

لم قلبت الأمور هكذا



> إقتباس:
> ولكني أنا أسأل ولست أستنكر ... انا أسأل من قال أن هناك أقانيم أصلا ؟!
> من قال ........ قل لي العدد والإصحاح الذي أجد في كلمة أقانيم أو أقنوم أو إقتيم !!
> 
> ...



نعم أعلم........لقد إخترعها البشر !!
هذا من علمي أنا 

لأنه طالما لم يقولها الله فهي من إختراع البشر !
ولم تجب سؤالا واحدا يا عزيزي ...لم ؟!


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> إقتباس:
> وهو يجرنا جرا لسؤال أكبر
> من الذي تجسد في هذا الناسوت ؟!
> الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس ...؟!
> ...


إجابة السؤال لا تكون بسؤال
صدقني ستسمع مني كل إعتقادي وتصوري ...لكن رجاء تفاعلوا معي
التحاور في مختار الصحاح مادة
ح و ر = التجاوب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> كوني أسألك أين كلمة أقانيم في الكتاب المقدس تعتره لفا ودورانا !!
> تعلم جيدا أنك لم ولن تجدها ولذلك تسمي سؤالا منطقيا كهذا لفا ودورانا
> 
> لم قلبت الأمور هكذا


*بص يا حبيبي *
*كونك داخل تتكلم بطريقة استعراضية و تقول انك فاهم و عارف المعتقد المسيحي فلازم تثبت جيدا انك فاهم و عارف *
*مش عارف تثبت يبقى بلاش تتكلم بطريقتك دي *
*فهمتني ؟*



> نعم أعلم........لقد إخترعها البشر !!
> هذا من علمي أنا
> 
> لأنه طالما لم يقولها الله فهي من إختراع البشر !
> ولم تجب سؤالا واحدا يا عزيزي ...لم ؟!


 
*جميل فتثب الان انك على علم فعلا فعلا*


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> إقتباس:
> طلبت حوارا مع زميلة في منتدى الإسلامي لأثبت له فيه أن إله المسيحية هو المتجسد والله في الإسلام ليس كمثله شئ
> ===============
> 
> ...



تفضل عزيزي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=333005#post333005

وشكرا لحدرتك ولكن رجاء الهدوء لا أدري ليش معصب ...نحن نتناقش بكل هدوء وعقلانية !


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

هل تلاحظ أنك فقط تتهمني وكفى ولم تجاوب ربع سؤال ؟!

يكفيني أني أرشد زميلك لهرطقة وقع فيها بقوله أن الآب = الإبن = الروح القدس

وأنا لست لا أتنطط ولا أعلمكم دينكم وأتعالم عليكم...فقط أريد أن نصل للحق بالدليل والبرهان بعقلانية

ولازلت لم تجب يا عزيزي 
لأنك لا تستطيع مع إحترامي !!


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> وشكرا لحدرتك ولكن رجاء الهدوء لا أدري ليش معصب ...نحن نتناقش بكل هدوء وعقلانية !


*لا معلش متزعلش 
يمكن تكون طريقتي كدة 
لكني لا اكرهك ابدا و احترمك *


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ولازلت لم تجب يا عزيزي
> لأنك لا تستطيع مع إحترامي !!



*اي اجابة يا سيد و اي كلام هذا ؟*


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

لاحظ لاحظ يا عزيزي أني لم أقل شيئا بعد في نقد التجسد والأقانيم !!
أنا مازلت أسئل عن مفاتيح الحوار فقط !!

فماذا ستفعل لو أثبتت لك أن الله واحد لا شريك له وأن الأقنومين الذين أشركتموهما مع الله المسيح والروح القدس هما مخلوقات !!

وماذا ستفعل لو أثبتت لك أن قضية الناسوت واللاهوت باطلة والمسيح بشر فقط لا غير !

أنا للعلم قاطع صريح أسئل فقط الآن عن مفاتيج الحوار .. ومنذ الآن لا أجد إجابة فكيف إذا دخلنا فيما أشرت إليه ؟!


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> لا معلش متزعلش
> يمكن تكون طريقتي كدة
> لكني لا اكرهك ابدا و احترمك


لك كل الإحترام والتقدير يا سيدي وأشكر لك أدبك الجم
ربما أنت عملة نادرة هنا

أتدري نريد الحوار العلمي العقلاني بدون سب ولا تجاوز لا مني ولا منك سواء في الإسلاميات أو في المسيحيات وساعتها سيصتدم الحق بالباطل ويخرج لنا الحق ساطعا فنتبعه !!
أتمنى أن نكون أنا وأنت وكل الناس باجثين عن الحق وفقط ..!!


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> [لك كل الإحترام والتقدير يا سيدي وأشكر لك أدبك الجم
> ربما أنت عملة نادرة هنا
> 
> أتدري نريد الحوار العلمي العقلاني بدون سب ولا تجاوز لا مني ولا منك سواء في الإسلاميات أو في المسيحيات وساعتها سيصتدم الحق بالباطل ويخرج لنا الحق ساطعا فنتبعه !!
> أتمنى أن نكون أنا وأنت وكل الناس باجثين عن الحق وفقط ..!!



*لا يا سيد 
انا هنا اقل واحد 
فالاساتذة هنا في قمة الادب و الاحترام و العلم *


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> لا يا سيد
> انا هنا اقل واحد
> فالاساتذة هنا في قمة الادب و الاحترام و العلم




إسأل مجرب عزيزي !!


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ منصور*

*أخي ما دمت تريد التواصل بعقلانية وتسأل عن معتقداتنا بأحترام وفيما يخص المسيحية فقط دون مقارنة بأخري فنحن معك*

*وياليتك الأن تضع سؤالك أو أسئلتك بطريقة واضحة محددة وها نحن معك*
*ولنبدأ من جديد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## sant felopateer (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

بوص يا اخ منصور ،،
بصراحة انت بتاؤوح و كلامك غير منطقى و بتفضل بتعيد فى كلام غير منطقى اذا انت كنت بتسال علشان مجرد تسلية فمن فضلك احنا مش فاضيين و كلامى مش متناقض خالص يا ريت بس شوية ، و بصراحة انا شايف انك بتكلم عمال على الفاضى ، المسيح هو كلمة خلست و انا مش منتظر ايمانك لان من ينظر الى مسيح ينظر اليه نظره لاهوتية مش فلسفة و كلام فاضى فياريت يوقف الموضوع ده عن حده


----------



## moussa30000 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

الموضع مش عايز منطق انسانى الموضوع اعلى من منطق الانسان لان عقل الانسان ضيق


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> بوص يا اخ منصور ،،
> بصراحة انت بتاؤوح و كلامك غير منطقى و بتفضل بتعيد فى كلام غير منطقى اذا انت كنت بتسال علشان مجرد تسلية فمن فضلك احنا مش فاضيين و كلامى مش متناقض خالص يا ريت بس شوية ، و بصراحة انا شايف انك بتكلم عمال على الفاضى ، المسيح هو كلمة خلست و انا مش منتظر ايمانك لان من ينظر الى مسيح ينظر اليه نظره لاهوتية مش فلسفة و كلام فاضى فياريت يوقف الموضوع ده عن حده



علم اللاهوت المسيحي عبارة عن فلسفة عزيزي ..أنا لا أقول أنها تتفق مع الفلسفة الإغريقية 100 % لكن اللوجوس وغيرها من أيام أفلاطون كما تعرف !!

ثم أنا يا عزيزي لم أفند بعد أنا مازلت أسأل أسئلة بسيطة للغاية ... لو أردتم التفنيد وخلاص قولوا لي وسأفند العقيدة المسيحية في الأقانيم والتجسد من كل جهة وخلاص !!

أما فإنه كانت أسئلتي
1- هل الأقانيم صفات أم ذوات ؟
2- من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس ؟!
3- التجسد كان غرضه الفداء ...فما فائدة الناسوت الآن ؟!

أظن أسئلتي كانت واضحة للغاية ... وأيا كان الجواب ..أنا فقط أريد جوابا لأبدأ بتفنيده
أنا فقط أوفر على نفسي أن أفرض إحتمالات للأجوبة وأقوم بالرد عليها من كل جهة...فقط أريد جوابا لأبدأ بطرحي لتفنيده !!!
ومهما كان الجواب .. لو قلتم الأقانيم صفات سأفند هذا الإدعاء ....فلا تفرق معي !!
لكن أريد أجوبة نهائية تكفي في سطرين

1- هل الأقانيم صفات أم ذوات ؟
الجواب مثلا : صفات 
ثم أبدأ أنا بالتفنيد بناء على جوابك وليس يضرني إختيار هذا الجواب أو ذاك !!
2- من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس ؟!
الجواب مثلا : الإبن 
3- التجسد كان غرضه الفداء ...فما فائدة الناسوت الآن ؟!
الجواب : كذا وكذا

أرأيتم كم أنا بسيط وقاطع وأنتم الذين لا تحسنون جوابا !!!!


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*أكبر دليل إن كتابك مش كافي ليك .

إنك بتبص في كتاب غيرك*


----------



## sant felopateer (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

لا تتعب نفسك يا فريدى دعه يقول ما يقوله مدام مسيحنا هو اله الحق


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> أكبر دليل إن كتابك مش كافي ليك .
> 
> إنك بتبص في كتاب غيرك



طيب لماذا فتح منتدى للرد على أسئلة في المسيحيات طالما لا تملكون جوابا ؟!

ثم أنا قرأت الكتابين لأختار الحق وهو واضح لا جدال فيه بالنسبة لي !
وكون حدرتك لم تقرأ كتابك كاملا فضلا عن قراءة كتابنا فتلك مشكلتك الخاصة أنك تأخذ إيمانك بالتسليم وعلمك بالإسلام هو من محاضرات زكريا فقط لا غير !
فقرائتي للكتاب المقدس تحسب لي لا علي !!

وسبحان الله عليكوا....نقرأ الكتاب المقدس تقولوا أنتم على باطل ولذلك تقرأون كتابنا
ولو لم نقرأه ...تقولوا لنا إقرأوا كلمة الله لتهتدوا !!

سبحان الله .. ماذا نفعل ؟!
ومازلت أنا الذي ألف وأدور طبعا وبأاوح وأنا الذي لم أتلق ردا ..فقط تعليقات جانبية !!!


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

أتريدون أن أشرع بتفنيد عقيدة التجسد طالما لا يوجد جواب ؟!
أم نبدأ بموضوع الإقانيم ؟!

كما تريدون ولكن تذكروا أنني سألت أسئلة هي مفاتيح الحوار ولذلك لا تقولوا لي بعد ذلك من قال لك أن الإبن هو الذي تجسد فقط مثلا  ؟!
أو يقول قائل من قال لك أن الاقانيم ليست ذوات فعلا ولكن تجمعها الإلوهية جميعا ؟!

لا أحد بعد ذلك يقول لي .. انت أخطأت في فهم هذا أو ذاك ...فقط أريد أجوبة على تلك الأسئلة البسيطة لهذا الأمر !!

أهناك أجوبة أم أشرع بالتفنيد بالفرضيات .... أي أقول
لو قلتم أن الأقانيم صفات فذلك باطل لكذا وكذا
ولو قلتم أنها ذوات فذلك كذا وكذا

وهكذا........أنا لا أريد أن أطيل على القارئ ومن كثرة تعاملي مع المسيحيين ..صدقوني كل مسيحي له آراءه الخاصة وكأن كل واحد منهم كنيسة لوحده !
فرجاء إفهموا مقصدي من الأسئلة وأجيبوني 

أمال هتعملوا إيه لما أبدأ بالتفنيد العقلي ....؟!


----------



## منصور (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> *الاسئلة و الاجوبة*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

مز 50:16 
****  وللشرير قال الله مالك تحدث بفرائضي وتحمل عهدي على فمك. ****


*قل ما تشاء لأنك لن تستطيع فهم الله بعقلك

أنا علاقتي بالمسيح الحي

الذي اتكلم اليه وهو لي  طوال اليوم

ويكفي أنه ضامناَ لأبديتي 

أما أنت فتقول الله أعلم*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



fredyyy قال:


> مز 50:16
> ****  وللشرير قال الله مالك تحدث بفرائضي وتحمل عهدي على فمك. ****
> 
> 
> ...




طيب خرجنا من الموضوع الأول 

إذن الأقانيم ليست بالعقل !!

إذن فالأقانيم مكتوبة بكل وضوح في الكتاب المقدس ولذلك تسلمون بها بهذه الثقة ..أليس كذلك !!


----------



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

((لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ))....ألم يقل إلهي وإلهكم (يوحنا 20 : 17)


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

سبحان الله 

أين هم ؟!

أين الزملاء الأعزاء ...أقسم بالله أني ما قلت تفنيدي بعد ...ماذا ستفعلون إذا حين أبدأ التفنيد العقلي والنقلي؟!

ألا تجيدون الحوار عن أهم شئ في المسيحية ألا وهو الثالوث والتجسد بينما أحدكم يتكلم في الإسلام في الزواج والطلاق والحيض والنفاس ؟!
أنا أتكلم عن الإله عندكم ..... والله مازلت لم أقل شيئا غير مجموعة من مفاتيح الحوار !!

أين هم ؟!


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*إذن الأقانيم ليست بالعقل !!
إذن فالأقانيم مكتوبة بكل وضوح في الكتاب المقدس 
ولذلك تسلمون بها بهذه الثقة ..أليس كذلك*

*كلام سليم 100 % يا أخ منصور*

*فعندما تشاهد شخص بهي الطلعة عظيم جماله بارع

فأنت لا تقول له لماذا أنت كذلك 
لكنك تتمتع بجماله والوجود في حضرته*

_*ألم يقل إلهي وإلهكم *_

*هنا يتكلم المسيح لمريم  كابن الإنسان* 

كلام كبير معلششش

*..صدقوني كل مسيحي له آراءه الخاصة وكأن كل واحد منهم كنيسة لوحده !*

*الكلام عن المسيح ابن الله لا يختلف عليه إثنان

لكن من كلامك يتضح أنك مجادل وليس محاور

واسلوب التهديد لن يفيدك شئ لكن سيجلب عليك الدينونة*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



amali قال:


> ((لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ))....ألم يقل إلهي وإلهكم (يوحنا 20 : 17)



*مضبوط قال الهى والهكم ولم يقل الهنا لاختلاف المعنى
فالمسيح كان يناجى الاب قائلا الهى بصفته الابن المتجسد فى صورة انسان وليس بصفته انسان عادى مثلنا
اما نحن فنقول عن الاب الهنا لانه الله الذى خلقنا وارسل ابنه ليفدينا
اما عن النص القرانى الذى اوردته فهو اكبر دليل على ان القران ليس من عند الله لانه ينفى الوهية المسيح*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*عزيزى هناك فرق بين الفهم والاستيعاب, فعلى سبيل المثال نحن نفهم ان الله يراقب كل انسان وكل كائن حى وكل شىء فى الكون فى نفس اللحظة اما عن استيعاب الكيفية فهذا لا تقدر عليه عقولنا وليس معنى ذلك ان الكلام يخالف العقل او انه غير منطقى وانما معناه انه فوق العقل.

ونفس الامر لعقيدة الاقانيم الالهية فنحن نفهم ان الله له ذات وعقل وروح اما عن الاستيعاب الكامل فلا تقدر عليه عقولنا وايضا ذلك لا يعنى انه امر منافى للعقل.

وبعدين يا اخ بلاش تتهمنا باننا معندناش اجوبة على سؤالك وتقول هفند ومش هفند لان الكلام ده كبير عليك وخاصة انك لسه جديد فى المنتدى ولو راجعت قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وقسم الرد على الشبهات هتلاقى ان جميع الاسئلة تعرضنا لها واجبنا عنها اجوبة شافية لم يتمكن احد من تفنيدها, فما الذى يجعلك تعتقد انك قادر على فعل ما لم يفعله اى مسلم قبلك؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

وعلى اى حال انا هجاوبك عن اسئلتك بالترتيب

1-الاقانيم الالهية لا هى ذوات مستقلة لان ذلك سيؤدى للقول بان الله ثلاث ذوات وبالتالى ثلاثة الهة مما يخالف العقيدة المسيحية
ولا هى صفات مثل العظمة او القدرة المطلقة او المحبة الخ
وانما هى خواص واقرب شىء  لذلك هو الذات والعقل والروح والجسد عند الانسان
فالاب هو الذات الالهية
الابن هو العقل الالهى
الروح القدس هو روح الله

2-الذى تجسد هو الابن وليس الاب ولا الروح القدس وطبعا انت بتسأل السؤال ده عشان تيجى بعد كده تسأل ازاى يكونوا واحد ولا يجوز ان نقول ان الاب تجسد او ان الروح القدس تجسد, واسمحلى ان افسد عليك مخططك واجيبك عن هذا السؤال البسيط,..........

لو انا مثلا اعطيتك مسألة رياضيا وطلبت منك ان تحلها ثم سألتك بعد ذلك, هل حليتها بعقلك ام بروحك؟؟
اكيد جوابك طبعا سيكون ان العقل هو الذى حل المسألة وليس الروح وطبعا ذلك ليس معناه ان روحك كائن اخر متمايز عنك او انها انفصلت عنك اثناء حل المسألة.

ونفس الامر بالنسبة للتجسد فهو من اعمال الابن وليس من اعمال الاب ولا الروح القدس وذلك ليس معناه ان الاب والروح القدس اله اخر غير الابن ولا معناه ان الاب والروح القدس انفصلا عن الابن اثناء التجسد.

3-الناسوت هى الطبيعة البشرية التى اتخذها المسيح عند تجسده وبها تم الفداء والقيامة وبعد كل ذلك تأتى وتسأل ما فائدة الناسوت الان وهو سؤال طفولى طبعا لانه اذا كانت اجساد البشر ستقوم فى يوم القيامة ولن يفنيها الله فكيف اذا بالجسد الذى اتخذه الله نفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى هل يعقل اصلا ان الله يفنى ناسوته؟
كلام غير معقول طبعا.*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

أنا فهمت الأمر  !!

الأقانيم ليست بالعقل ..... الكل متفق على ذلك !!


إذن هي بالنقل الصريح الواضح الصحيح ...... أي أن المسيح بالتأكيد قال "الله ثلاثة أقانيم ..الآب والإبن والروح القدس ..وأنا الإقنوم الثاني ..وقد تجسدت لأفديكم من الخطيئة الأصلية .. والأب إله والإبن إله والروح القدس إله وهم ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد...وهذا هو الثالوث وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم "

بالتأكيد قال المسيح ذلك ....أليس كذلك ؟!
وبالتأكيد كتب الأنبياء مليئة بشرح الثالوث !
وكذلك بالقطع رسائل بولس التي شرح فيها عقيدته للكورثوسيين والعبرانين وغيرهم !


أليس كذلك أم أنني مخطئ ؟!


إكتشفنا أن الثالوث والأقانيم ليس بالعقل إذن هي بالنقل الصحيح الواضح الصريح

ننتظر إجابة الإخوة


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*يا رب ارحمنا من......
معلش نعيد تانى على افتراض انك بطىء الفهم يا اخ منصور,....*


Christian Knight قال:


> *عزيزى هناك فرق بين الفهم والاستيعاب, فعلى سبيل المثال نحن نفهم ان الله يراقب كل انسان وكل كائن حى وكل شىء فى الكون فى نفس اللحظة اما عن استيعاب الكيفية فهذا لا تقدر عليه عقولنا وليس معنى ذلك ان الكلام يخالف العقل او انه غير منطقى وانما معناه انه فوق العقل.
> 
> ونفس الامر لعقيدة الاقانيم الالهية فنحن نفهم ان الله له ذات وعقل وروح اما عن الاستيعاب الكامل فلا تقدر عليه عقولنا وايضا ذلك لا يعنى انه امر منافى للعقل.
> 
> ...



*ارجو عدم تجاهل الرد هذه المرة.*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> الكلام عن المسيح ابن الله لا يختلف عليه إثنان
> 
> لكن من كلامك يتضح أنك مجادل وليس محاور
> 
> واسلوب التهديد لن يفيدك شئ لكن سيجلب عليك الدينونة



عزيزي انا وضعت أسئلة منها مثلا ... من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس أم الثلاثة ..؟
ولم يجب أحد !
ولو عملنا إستفتاء وتركتم الناس على حريتها صدقني سيتبين لك صدقي !
فأنا لا أقول ما لا أعرف أنا أتكلم من واقع معرفتي ومخالطتي لكثير من النصارى وكما قلت كل واحد كنيسة لوحده!

أما موضوع إبن الله من قال لك أنه لا يختلف عليها إثنان ؟!
أولا زكريا بطرس قال في حلقته الثالثة أو الثانية أسئلة في الإيمان...قال أن الكلام إما يكون "لازم معناه" أو كلام مجازي ....ولازم معناه أن يكون إبن الله بمعنى جنسي حيواني ورفض زكريا هذا الأمر بشده
وقال أن بنوته كإبن النيل وإبن السبيل وإبن مصر ........إلخ 

وأخيرا فالرد من أبسط ما يكون لأنه كل المؤمنين أبناء الله في الكتاب المقدس...ما الفرق ؟
اللهم إلا لو إخترت أن يكون الكلام لازم معناه ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

وهنا أقول لك .........هل إختلفتم أم لم تختلفوا ؟ 
جدير بالذكر أني لم أقل أنكم تختلفون في تلك المسائل ولكن أنت ققلت عن البنوة فأحببت أن أوضح لك !
فأنا أتكلم ليس إعتباطا بل أقول حقائق سيدي !
وشكرا

=====
ومشاركتي الأخيرة فيها التفصيل وأعيده

الأقانيم والثالوث...ليست بالعقل.....إذن المؤكد انها بالنقل الصريح الواضح الصحيح...فهلا سقتم أدلتكم النقلية التي تجعلكم تتكلمون بتلك الثقة ...؟!
المصيبة الكبرى ألا يكون موجود نقلا أيضا فيكون مرفوض عقلا وغير موجود نقلا ......ستكون تلك صدمة لي ..لأني سأفكر وأقول كيف تعتقدون به إذا ؟! وهو مرفوض عقلا ونقلا ؟!


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

عزيزي كريستيان نايت ...... جايلك في الكلام 
أصبر على رزقك


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

* "الله ثلاثة أقانيم ..الآب والإبن والروح القدس .*

*كلام صح 100%  لكن*

.*وأنا الإقنوم الثاني .*

*خطأ 1000%*

*لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ترتيب للأقانيم
*
*.وقد تجسدت لأفديكم من الخطيئة الأصلية .*

*تمام*

. *والأب إله والإبن إله والروح القدس إله *

*إن قلت هذا فإنك تتكلم عن ثلاث آلهه

التعبير الصحيح:
الله الآب   ------  الله الابن ----- الله الروح القدس*

*وهم ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد*

*عظيم*

...وهذا هو الثالوث


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> عزيزى هناك فرق بين الفهم والاستيعاب, فعلى سبيل المثال نحن نفهم ان الله يراقب كل انسان وكل كائن حى وكل شىء فى الكون فى نفس اللحظة اما عن استيعاب الكيفية فهذا لا تقدر عليه عقولنا وليس معنى ذلك ان الكلام يخالف العقل او انه غير منطقى وانما معناه انه فوق العقل.


أوافق نسبيا

ولكن عزيزي لا تخترع ألهين وتنصبهم بجانب الله عز وجل وتجمعهم معا في ثالوث وحينما تجد الأمر صعبا على فكرك تقول أن الله فوق العقول !!

اهذا تفكير منطقي ؟

فرجاء أعطني أدلة صريحة واضحة صحيحة عن الأقانيم والثالوث !

وسأوجل الكلام عن بقية مشاركتك ..لأننا خلاص إتفقنا أن الثالوث ليس بالعقل .. والآن نحن في معرض الإثبات النقلي !

ورجاء الهدوء نحن لا نتشاجر بل نتحاور !
أنتظركم !


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> عزيزي انا وضعت أسئلة منها مثلا ... من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس أم الثلاثة ..؟
> ولم يجب أحد !




*تدليس رقم واحد لانى اجبت*


منصور قال:


> ولو عملنا إستفتاء وتركتم الناس على حريتها صدقني سيتبين لك صدقي !
> فأنا لا أقول ما لا أعرف أنا أتكلم من واقع معرفتي ومخالطتي لكثير من النصارى وكما قلت كل واحد كنيسة لوحده!


*تدليس رقم اتنين وهى كذبة مكشوفة طبعا لانه لو كان كلامك صحيحا لوجدنا تناقضا فى اجوبتنا او فى كتبنا*


منصور قال:


> الأقانيم والثالوث...ليست بالعقل.....إذن المؤكد انها بالنقل الصريح الواضح الصحيح...فهلا سقتم أدلتكم النقلية التي تجعلكم تتكلمون بتلك الثقة ...؟!
> !





منصور قال:


> [/



*تدليس رقم ثلاثة واتحداك ان تأتى بشىء يخالف العقل فى عقيدة التثليث او التوحيد او فى اى عقيدة مسيحية*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> منصور قال:
> 
> 
> > أوافق نسبيا
> ...


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> "الله ثلاثة أقانيم ..الآب والإبن والروح القدس .
> 
> كلام صح 100% لكن
> 
> ...



عذرا يبدو أنك لم تفهمي مشاركتي !!

ملحوظة صغيرة : أنا أطلب قولا يقول فيه المسيح هذا !
ثانيا: الآباء إتهموا من لا يرتب الأقانيم بالهرطقة ..وقالوا ألا يجوز تقديم الروح القدس على الإبن ثم الآب !
وهذا يرد على من يقول أنها صفات ...فالصفات ترتيبها لا يفرق كثيرا !

ثالثا :




> .وأنا الإقنوم الثاني .
> 
> خطأ 1000%
> 
> لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ترتيب للأقانيم



وهل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس أقانيم أصلا لكي تقولي هذا؟


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> وهل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس أقانيم أصلا لكي تقولي هذا؟



*الجهل وحش يا اخ منصور ويا ريت تدارى على جهلك بعد كده لان الكتاب المقدس يقول:

فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد (1يو  5 :  7)


وبعدين يا ريت تفهمنا مين الاباء اللى اتهموا من لا يلتزم بترتيب معين للاقانيم بالهرطقة وفى اى كتاباتهم تحديدا ذكروا هذا ولا هى تأليفة من عندك عشان تدارى على جهلك؟؟؟؟*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> هما فين الالهين دول اللى احنا اخترعناهم يا مسلم؟؟؟؟؟؟


هذه أنتظركم أن تعطوني الضوء الأخضر لإثبات أنكم أشركتم مخلوقين هما المسيح والروح القدس مع الله 
وهو إثبات قول "لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة

ولكن تعدني ألا تحذف ولن تزيد مشاركتي إلا على إستشادين أو ثلاثة من الكتاب المقدس وكلام الآباء الأولين !

أنتظر الضوء الأخضر !



> وبعدين مين قال اننا اتفقنا ان اقانيم الله لا توافق العقل؟؟


أما هذه فراجع حدرتك صفحتين فاتوا !

ولو تريد نبدأ من الأول وتعيدنا إلى نقطة الصفر ...لم ؟!
أنا سألت عن مفاتيح الحوار من الأساس
هل الأقانيم ذوات أم صفات وأجبت بأجوبة لا تتفق مع الإيمان الأرثوذوكسي بل إعتبرت بعضها هرطقات حسب علمي !!

فيا صديقي أنت أتيت إلى الحوار في هذه الصفحة فقط وتتهمني بالهروب وبطئ الفهم !
رجاء راجع 5 صفحات مضت
وبعدها تكون أكثر إدراكا لأبعاد الموضوع وما وصلنا إليه فعلا !!

ورجاء لا تعيدنا لنقطة الصفر !!!


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> عزيزي انا وضعت أسئلة منها مثلا ... من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس أم الثلاثة ..؟
> ولم يجب أحد !
> 
> 
> ...



ساعة كتابة هذا الرد لم يكن ردك قد ظهر لي !
وإنتظر التفيد .....لا تغتر بإجابتك فهي ضدك مع إحترامي !!


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ولو عملنا إستفتاء وتركتم الناس على حريتها صدقني سيتبين لك صدقي !
> فأنا لا أقول ما لا أعرف أنا أتكلم من واقع معرفتي ومخالطتي لكثير من النصارى وكما قلت كل واحد كنيسة لوحده!
> 
> تدليس رقم اتنين وهى كذبة مكشوفة طبعا لانه لو كان كلامك صحيحا لوجدنا تناقضا فى اجوبتنا او فى كتبنا



هو فين اجوبتكو دي ؟
رجاء لا تأتي على الحوار من الصفحة السادسة ثم تتهم !!
أنظر لأجابات زملائك وطلعلي أين أجاب احدهم على سؤال من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن ام الروح القدس
أو بقية الأسئلة التي كنت أعتبرها مفاتيج الحوار فقط !!

رجاء لا تأتي على الحوار في المنتصف ثم تحكي لي قصصا عن الحوار الذي لم تقرأه !
رجاء لا تتهمني إلا حينما تقرأ الحوار !

وقليلا من الهدوء ..لو سمحت بلا تبادل إتهامات !


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ولو عملنا إستفتاء وتركتم الناس على حريتها صدقني سيتبين لك صدقي !
> فأنا لا أقول ما لا أعرف أنا أتكلم من واقع معرفتي ومخالطتي لكثير من النصارى وكما قلت كل واحد كنيسة لوحده!
> 
> تدليس رقم اتنين وهى كذبة مكشوفة طبعا لانه لو كان كلامك صحيحا لوجدنا تناقضا فى اجوبتنا او فى كتبنا



إحنا فيها نجرب !
ما رأيك ؟!


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*حبيبى انا بالفعل قرأت الموضوع من بدايته ولم اجد احد يقول ان الاقانيم الالهية لا توافق العقل وانما هذا تلفيق من عندك بعدما عجزت ان تأتى بشىء ينافى العقل فى عقيدتنا وكل ما قلناه اننا لا نستطيع ان نستوعب تلك العقائد الالهية بالعقل ولم نقل انها تخالف العقل ولاحظ انى مازلت اتحداك ان تأتى بشىء يخالف العقل فى عقيدتنا ولا تهرب من هذا التحدى من فضلك.
ولاحظ كمان انى مازلت منتظر منك دليلك على ادعاءك بأن الاباء فرضوا ترتيبا معينا للاقانيم واعتبروا من يقول بغير ذلك هرطقة.

اما عن موضوع الضؤ الاخضر فهو معطى لك طالما انك ترفق التفسير مع كل اية ولا تضع اى تفسيرات او استنتاجات من عندك وانما تضع كلامك فى صورة اسئلة ونحن علينا ان نجيبك ونخبرك ان كان فهمك صحيحا ام خاطئا وتذكر انك انت السائل ونحن المجيبين وليس العكس ونفس الامر يسرى على تفنيدك المزعوم المنتظر اللى عمال اسمع عنه من خمس صفحات ولم ار منه شيئا حتى الان لكن لننتظر لعلك تفعل ما عجز عنه اعلم علماء المسلمين.*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> إحنا فيها نجرب !
> ما رأيك ؟!



*موافق نعتبره التحدى الثانى اضافة الى تحدى اثبات ان عقيدتنا تخالف العقل.*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> اما عن موضوع الضؤ الاخضر فهو معطى لك طالما انك ترفق التفسير مع كل اية


أعترض.......ناقص أرد على نفسي كمان
سبحان الله



> ولا تضع اى تفسيرات او استنتاجات من عندك


موافق

أما عن بقية مشاركتك أنك تتهمني بالباطل

حسنا أنا لست من النوع الذي يمسك لا زلات لسان !

سنبدأ من الصفر عزيزي
بما انك قرأت فقد كررت 4 أسئلة طوال الموضوع 
رجاء أجبها إلى أن يتهم تجهيز ردي بخصوص المخلوقين الذين أشركتموهما مع الله في الثالوث 
وموضوع الترتيب .....ياه من عيني الإثنين !
ده من أساسيات العقيدة عزيزي ألا تعرف ذلك عزيزي ؟!
أنا لم أر أحدكم يوما يقول بسم الإبن والروح القدس والأب إله واحد آمين !!

طيب لم طالما الترتيب ليس مهما !!

وعلى العموم سآتي بالدليل ولو أنه لا يحتاج دليل   !


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> موافق نعتبره التحدى الثانى اضافة الى تحدى اثبات ان عقيدتنا تخالف العقل.


حسنا إفتحه أنت ولا تغشش الناس

أتركهم على حريتهم
السؤال هو : من الذي تجسد ..
1- الآب 
2-  الإبن 
2- الروح القدس 
4-  الثلاثة أقانيم 
5- لا أعرف
6- أنا مسلم لا أعترف بالتجسد 


هيا عزيزي دون الإشارة لما جرى هنا وبدون علم أحد رجاء ضع هذا الإستفتاء في القسم المختص !
ونرى


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*يا حول العالم يا رب........

يا اخ منصور هو انت مصاب بالزهايمر ولا حاجة؟؟
لانى اجبت عن اسئلتك وكمان كررتلك الرسالة التى اجبت فيها بعدما تجاهلتها ومازلت منتظر ردك على كلامى وده غير طبعا التحديين اللى اعطيتهم لحضرتك والاثبات اللى منتظرينه منك على ادعاءك عن اباء الكنيسة.

وزى ما قلتلك لو عاوز نقاش موضوعى يبقى تضع التفسير مع كل اية والا فانت تضيع وقتك ووقتنا ويمكنك اختصار هذا الوقت بقراءة التفاسير فتوفر علينا الجهد وتقى نفسك الجهل وده اذا كنت عاوز تفهم فعلا, اما ان كنت عاوز تجادل فقط فانصحك ان تعتبر بمن سبقوك.
*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ونفس الامر يسرى على تفنيدك المزعوم المنتظر اللى عمال اسمع عنه من خمس صفحات ولم ار منه شيئا حتى الان لكن لننتظر لعلك تفعل ما عجز عنه اعلم علماء المسلمين.


يا عزيزي أنا مجرب هذا المنتدى من قبل .... كان لي حوارات هنا
وأنا أعرف مسبقا أن مشاركات أي أخ مسلم حينما تكون قوية وقاطعة ...تحذف !!
والتحجج بأي حجة !

هو أحنا لسه هنعرف منتدى الكنيسة وإدارته ؟!


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

* من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن أم الروح القدس أم الثلاثة ..؟*

*الابن هو الذي تجسد*

*حلقته الثالثة أو الثانية *

*نحن لا نستقي التعليم المسيحى من إنسان*
*مكتوب:*
اش 48:16 
*** تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا.لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء.منذ *وجوده **انا *هناك والآن السيد الرب ارسلني *وروحه ****

اش 6:8 
*** ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني***

مت 28:19 
***  فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ***


لو 10:21 
*** وفي تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح وقال احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء واعلنتها للاطفال.نعم ايها الآب لان هكذا صارت المسرة امامك.***


يو 5:21 
*** لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء ***

يو 5:23
***  لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله ***

 يو 6:27
***  اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا الله الآب قد ختمه. ***

يو 8:29
***  والذي ارسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لاني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه ***

يو 13:3
***  يسوع وهو عالم ان الآب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي.***

يو 14:10
***  ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال.***
 يو 14:11
***  صدقوني اني في الآب والآب فيّ.وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها.***

يو 14:26
***  واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم***

يو 15:26
***  ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.***

1كو 8:6
***  لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به.***

غل 4:6 
*** ثم بما انكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الى قلوبكم صارخا يا ابا الآب.***

1يو 1:3
***  الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا.واما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.***

1يو 2:22 
*** من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح.هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن***


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

الحمد لله الخالق وحده لا شريك له ..الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفئا أحد وبعد:

سأثبت بإذن الواحد الأحد أن النصارى يعبدون إلهين باطلين مع الله الذي ما أمروا إلا ليعبدوه

اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً لاَّ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ [التوبة : 31]





وسأسرد الدلائل بدون أدنى تعليقات وسأترك للقارئ الحكم

*أولا : المسيح :*

يقول بولس / 
Col 1:15  الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور، بكر كل خليقة.

ويقول المسيح في سفر الرؤيا
Rev 3:14  واكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين: «هذا يقوله الآمين، الشاهد الأمين الصادق، بداءة خليقة الله.

والمسيحيون يؤمنون أن الإبن منبثق عن الآب ... والإنبثاق فعل حادث مرتبط بزمن إذن هو مخلوق وينتفي عنه الأزلية .. !!
والحادث المخلوق لا يكون إلها !!


*ثانيا / الروح القدس :*

يقول العلامة أورجانيوس "أوريجن" وهو من مؤسسي الإيمان المسيحي وأكبر علمائهم : 


NOW IF, AS WE HAVE SEEN, ALL THINGS WERE MADE THROUGH HIM, WE HAVE TO ENQUIRE IF THE HOLY SPIRIT ALSO WAS MADE THROUGH HIM. IT APPEARS TO ME THAT THOSE WHO HOLD THE HOLY SPIRIT TO BE CREATED, AND WHO ALSO ADMIT THAT "ALL THINGS WERE MADE THROUGH HIM," MUST NECESSARILY ASSUME THAT THE HOLY SPIRIT WAS MADE THROUGH THE LOGOS, THE LOGOS ACCORDINGLY BEING OLDER THAN HE.
ANF09 , ORIGEN’S COMMENTARYON THEGOSPEL OF JOHN.. book 2

الترجمة : 
" ان الإبن به خلق كل شيء واذا كان الأمر كذلك فلابد ان الابن خلق الروح القدس ..."

وهذا هو رابط الموسوعة الكاثوليكية للتأكد من المصدر
http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/101502.htm

إذن : الإبن بكر كل خليقة .. بداءة خليقة الله وبداءة خليقة الله خلق الروح القدس
إذن هناك خالق هو الله خلق مخلوق "المسيح" وخلق "المسيح" مخلوق "الروح القدس"
هذه عقيدتهم .. وإن أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون !

صدق الله العظيم الكريم الواحد الأحد

 " لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (73) أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ "
لقد جعلوا مع الله إلهين باطلين فجعلوه ثالث ثلاثة ... أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ؟!

Jn:17:3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته. 

الإلوهية لله عزيزي والرسالة للمسيح ..لا إله إلا الله عيسى رسول الله

Mk:12:29 فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد. 

1Kgs:8:27 هل يسكن الله حقا على الارض.هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك فكم بالاقل هذا البيت الذي بنيت. 

وهذا هو علم المنطق ...مقدمات ونتائج 
مقدمة 1 = الروح القدس والمسيح هو الإله (من قانون الإيمان الباطل "الآب إله والإبن إله والروح القدس إله وهم ليسوا ثلاثة بل إله واحد)
مقدمة 2 = الروح القدس مخلوق من الإبن الذي هو بدوره مخلوق حادث من الآب

إذن النتيجة لو أصريت على أن الإبن والروح القدس هما إلهة داخل الإله الواحد سأقول لك......للأسف

[align=center]الإله مخلوق[/align]

أنتم تعبدون مخلوقات مع الله الإله الواحد الذي دعى إليه المسيح !
قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقُولُواْ اشْهَدُواْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ [آل عمران : 64]

قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مُنْذِرٌ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ (65) رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفَّارُ (66) قُلْ هُوَ نَبَأٌ عَظِيمٌ (67) أَنْتُمْ عَنْهُ مُعْرِضُونَ (68) ص​


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> حسنا إفتحه أنت ولا تغشش الناس
> 
> أتركهم على حريتهم
> السؤال هو : من الذي تجسد ..
> ...


*معلش ربنا يرزقك بعقل يا اخ منصور.

الاستفتاء اللى حضرتك وضعته هو من بديهيات العقيدة المسيحية يعنى لو جبت عشر اطفال مسيحيين وسالتهم هذا السؤال فسيعطونك الجواب الصحيح ولن يخطىء احدهم الجواب ويا ريت بلاش تضحكنا اكتر من كده*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

والآن أنتظر ردك حول ذلك الموضوع ولو حذفته فقد أخذت صورة له إحتياظا !!

وأؤجل تفنيدي لموضوع عقلانية الثالوث والأقانيم لما بعد تلك النقطة !
لئلا يتشتت بنا الحوار !


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> معلش ربنا يرزقك بعقل يا اخ منصور.
> 
> الاستفتاء اللى حضرتك وضعته هو من بديهيات العقيدة المسيحية يعنى لو جبت عشر اطفال مسيحيين وسالتهم هذا السؤال فسيعطونك الجواب الصحيح ولن يخطىء احدهم الجواب ويا ريت بلاش تضحكنا اكتر من كده


يا سيدي طالما متأكد كده....بس إعملها إنت خايف ليه ؟!!


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*اولا يا منصور الا تعلم ان اوريجانوس تم حرمه على يد بابا الاسكندرية لانه خصى نفسه ولان كتاباته احتوت على هرطقات؟؟؟
اكيد مكنتش تعرف لكن دى لك عذرك فيها وبكده دحضا ادعاءك بأن الروح القدس ليس الله.

ثانيا بالنسبة للنصوص اللى حضرتك وضعتها من الكتاب المقدس ولم تتجرأ ان تضع تفسيرها كى لا تفضح تدليسك فلا يوجد اى نص منهم يقول بأن المسيح مخلوق او بأن المسيح ليس هو الله, طبعا هتقوللى ازاى,

هقوم اقولك انى ساعطيك فرصة ان تضع تفاسير النصوص فى رسالتك القادمة غير كده تكون بذلك قد اعترفت بهروبك وتدليسك وساضعهم انا فى رسالتى القادمة. يعنى الاكرم لك ان تضعهم بنفسك وساعطيك فرصتك.

وعلى اى حال انا ساهدم ادعاءات هذه كلها باية واحدة فقط من الكتاب المقدس واليك نص الاية:
فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد (1يو  5 :  7)

اعتقد لا يوجد مساحة للجدل والمكابرة بعد هذه الاية الصريحة.
وبعدين ايه الهرتلة العجيبة اللى بتقولها دى يا منصور؟؟
هو فى حاجة اسمها الهين داخل اله؟؟
وجبت منين اصلا ان كل اقنوم اله متمايز عن الاخر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال منتظر جوابه ويضاف الى الثلاثة تحديات السابقة.


ثالثا بمناسبة استشهادك بكتاب محمد المدعو القران فهل نسيت انك بقسم المسيحيات وانك تحاور مسيحيين ام انك تحاور نفسك الان؟؟
المرة الجاية لا تضع نصوصا من كتاب محمد الا بعد ان تثبت صحته لكن طالما انه لا يوجد لديك اثبات على صحة كتاب محمد فلا تستشهد به فى الحوار معنى فنحن لسنا مسلمين فى صلاة الجمعة نقول امين دون ان نفهم ما يقال.*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

من الآن والله سأتفاجأ لو لم يحذف الرد الأخير !!

صدقوني ربما تكون صدمة !!


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> من الآن والله سأتفاجأ لو لم يحذف الرد الأخير !!
> 
> صدقوني ربما تكون صدمة !!



*ههههههه بذمتك انت مصدق نفسك؟؟
معلش يا جماعة اعذروه مسلم ومخه على قده وفاكر انه عمل ما عجز عنه اعلم شيوخه
وعلى فكرة رسالتك مش هتتحذف وانما هنسيبها كدليل على هروبك الكبير من وضع تفاسير النصوص ومازال الهروب مستمرا حتى الان.

عموما يا سيدى الصدمة بتاعتك تم افحامها فهل ستضع تفاسير النصوص بكرامتك؟
ام نعلن اعترافك بالهروب والتدليس واضعهم انا بنفسى؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*إقرأ مشاركة FREDYYY

ولو سمحت هدي أعصابك*

*ليس من حقك أن تفسر كلمات الله الواردة بالكتاب المقدس 

لكن من حقك أن تسمع الشرح*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*انا منتظر اشوف اذا كان سيضع التفاسير ام سيعلن هروبه واضع انا التفاسير له
عموما فى كلتا الحالتين سينكشف تدليسه ولننتظر.*


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> ثالثا بمناسبة استشهادك بكتاب محمد المدعو القران فهل نسيت انك بقسم المسيحيات وانك تحاور مسيحيين ام انك تحاور نفسك الان؟؟
> المرة الجاية لا تضع نصوصا من كتاب محمد الا بعد ان تثبت صحته لكن طالما انه لا يوجد لديك اثبات على صحة كتاب محمد فلا تستشهد به فى الحوار معنى فنحن لسنا مسلمين فى صلاة الجمعة نقول امين دون ان نفهم ما يقال.



أولا أنا لست أستشهد بالقرآن وإنما أبرهن صدق ما جاء به !!
ولا اقول لك هذا كلام القرآن فقل سمعنا وأطعنا !!

ثانيا: دائما ما يقول مسيحي في التعليق على موضوع إسلامي ... آية مثلا من الكتاب المقدس ...أليس هذا يحدث كثيرا
فما مشكلتك الآن ؟!

ثالثا : أنا على إستعداد أن أبرهن صدق القرآن يا عزيزي ولكن هذا مكان ديكتاتوري تستخدمون فيه قلة الأدب والحذف للإنتصار الزائف...لذا أدعوك للمناظرة بعنوان "القرآن أم الكتاب المقدس أيهما كلام الله ؟" في منتديات الفرقان التي تشهد كل حواراته بالعدل والأدب وليس بالحذف وقلة الأدب ...فهنا ....أبدا لن يكون هناك حوار عادل ...و "لا يلدغ مؤمن من جحر مرتين"

فرجاء عدم التطرق لمواضيع جانية ...رجاء



> اولا يا منصور الا تعلم ان اوريجانوس تم حرمه على يد بابا الاسكندرية لانه خصى نفسه ولان كتاباته احتوت على هرطقات؟؟؟
> اكيد مكنتش تعرف لكن دى لك عذرك فيها وبكده دحضا ادعاءك بأن الروح القدس ليس الله.



لا أعلم
رجاء أين دليلك .؟؟
لا تأتي بكلاما مرسلا بلا دليل !!

وكتابات أورجانيوس تملأ كتبكم يا عزيزي !!!!
كيف تنقلون عن مهرطق ؟!

ثانيا بخصوص أنه خصى نفسه .... يبدو أنك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس
ألا تعلم أنه قربة إلى الله ؟!

رأي المسيح في الزواج  

متى 19 : 3فَدنا إِليهِ بعضُ الفِرِّيسيِّين وقالواله لِيُحرِجوه: ((أَيَحِلُّ لأَحَدٍ أَن يُطَلِّقَ امرَأَتَه لأَيَّةِ عِلَّةٍ كانت؟ )) 4فأَجاب: ((أَما قَرأتُم أَنَّ الخالِقَ مُنذُ البَدءِ جَعلَهما ذَكَراً وَأُنثى 5وقال:
لِذَلِكَ يَترُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَباهُ وأُمَّه ويَلزَمُ امرَأَتَه ويصيرُ الاثْنانِ جسَداً واحداً.
6فلا يكونانِ اثنَينِ بعدَ ذلكَ، بل جَسَدٌ واحد. فما جمَعَه الله فلا يُفرِّقنَّه الإِنسان )). 7فقالوا له: ((فلِماذا أَمَرَ موسى أَن تُعْطى كِتابَ طَلاقٍ وتُسَرَّح؟ )) 8قالَ لهم: ((مِن أَجْلِ قساوَةِ قُلوبِكم رَخَّصَ لَكم موسى في طَلاقِ نِسائكم، ولَم يَكُنِ الأَمرُ مُنذُ البَدءِ هكذا. 9أَمَّا أَنا فأَقولُ لكم: مَن طَلَّقَ امرَأَتَه، إِلاَّ لِفَحْشاء، وتَزوَّجَ غيرَها فقَد زَنى )).
10فقالَ له التَّلاميذ: ((إِذا كانَت حالَةُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ المَرأَةِ هكذا، فلا خَيرَ في الزَّواج )). 11فقالَ لهم: ((هذا الكلامُ لا يَفهَمُه النَّاسُ كُلُّهم، بلِ الَّذينَ أُنعِمَ علَيهِم بذلك. 12فهُناكَ خِصْيانٌ وُلِدوا مِن بُطونِ أُمَّهاتِهم على هذِه الحال، وهُناكَ خِصْيانٌ خَصاهُمُ النَّاس، وهُناك خِصْيانٌ خَصَوا أَنفُسَهم مِن أَجلِ مَلكوتِ السَّمَوات. فَمَنِ استَطاعَ أَن يَفهَمَ فَليَفهَمْ! )).


طبعا أورجانيوس من الذين أنعم الله عليهم ولا يستحق طردا من الكنيسة لأجل ذلك !!
رجاء دليلك !




> ثانيا بالنسبة للنصوص اللى حضرتك وضعتها من الكتاب المقدس ولم تتجرأ ان تضع تفسيرها كى لا تفضح تدليسك فلا يوجد اى نص منهم يقول بأن المسيح مخلوق او بأن المسيح ليس هو الله, طبعا هتقوللى ازاى,
> 
> هقوم اقولك انى ساعطيك فرصة ان تضع تفاسير النصوص فى رسالتك القادمة غير كده تكون بذلك قد اعترفت بهروبك وتدليسك وساضعهم انا فى رسالتى القادمة. يعنى الاكرم لك ان تضعهم بنفسك وساعطيك فرصتك.


رجاء عزيزي ضع أنت التفاسير ولنر إن كانت تتفق مع النص الكتابي أو تختلف معه ؟!
وإترك الحكم للقارئ
هكذا هو الحوار !!!!



> وعلى اى حال انا ساهدم ادعاءات هذه كلها باية واحدة فقط من الكتاب المقدس واليك نص الاية:
> فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد (1يو 5 : 7)
> 
> اعتقد لا يوجد مساحة للجدل والمكابرة بعد هذه الاية الصريحة.



فعلا لا يوجد ........لأن هذا العدد ليس من الكتاب المقدس أساسا !!!


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ههههههه بذمتك انت مصدق نفسك؟؟
> معلش يا جماعة اعذروه مسلم ومخه على قده وفاكر انه عمل ما عجز عنه اعلم شيوخه
> وعلى فكرة رسالتك مش هتتحذف وانما هنسيبها كدليل على هروبك الكبير من وضع تفاسير النصوص ومازال الهروب مستمرا حتى الان.
> 
> ...



ضعهم بنفسك عزيزي والحكم للقارئ .... الحكم للقارئ !!

ثانيا: لا تخف مازال لدي الكثير وأنا كما أنا مؤدب محترم أتكلم بالدليل وبإسلوب علمي ...فرجاء أن يستمر الحوار كما هو...وربما منتدى الكنيسة تغير ....ربما !!!

لكني فعلا عزيزي مش مصدق نفسي إن مشاركتي لم تحذف !!!
 

وأنتظر أدلتك أن العلامة أورجانيوس مهرطق !
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله !


----------



## منصور (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

لاحظ أنك متعصب عزيزي كريستيان نايت !
رجاء الهدوء !


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*يوحنا الأولى 5:7 
*** فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.****

*هذة الآيه موجودة في الكتاب المقدس

لماذا تكذب يا منصور*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*اذا فالاخ منصور قد اعلن هروبه وبناءا على ذلك نضع التفاسير

بكر كل خليقة" [15]
دعوته "بكر كل الخليقة" أو رئيسها، فلا تعني أنه أحد المخلوقات السامية، إنما وقد تجسد صار بإرادته أخًا ليضم الخليقة إليه، فيحملها إلى حضن أبيه. وأنه وحده قادر بدمه يتمم المصالحة بين الآب والبشرية.
يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أنه لم يرد قط عن السيد المسيح أنه "بكر من الله" أو "خليقة من الله"، إنما كُتب عنه أنه الوحيد الجنس، الابن، الكلمة، والحكمة، هذه كلها تمس علاقة الأقنوم الثاني بالأول، أما قوله "بكر كل خليقة" فهي تسمية تختص بتنازله وتفضّله من أجل الخليقة.
"فإنه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات،
وما على الأرض،
ما يُرى وما لا يُرى،
سواء كان عروشًا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين،
نقلا عن سلسلة تأملات وتفاسير الاباء الاولين – الرسالة الى اهل كولوس

اما الفضيحة الكبرى فهى ان الاخ منصور لم يضع بقية النص واسمحوا لى ان اضع لكم بقيته لنعرف لماذا لم يكمل منصور النص

Col 1:15  اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 
Col 1:16  فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 
Col 1:17  اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ 

طبعا النص شارح نفسه وكلنا عرفنا لماذا لم يكمل منصور النص


والمصيبة ان الاخ منصور لم يكتفى بفضيحته الاولى وانما جلب على نفسه فضيحة تانية بوضعه نص اخر من الكتاب المقدس مع تفسيره الشخصى وكالعادة طبعا تفسير خاطىء لان من خصوا انفسهم لاجل الملكوت هنا تعنى من اختاروا البتولية وليس معناها الخصى بالمعنى الحرفى ولاخر مرة بحذرك لا تضع نصوصا من الكتاب المقدس بدون تفسير وبالاولى طبعا لا تفسر من عندك وقد اعذر من انذر ولا تلمنا بعد ذلك ان تم حذف رسائلك فنحن لا نظلمك ولا نشترط عليك سوى ان تحاورنا من كتابنا ومن التفاسير التى نؤمن بها وليس من تفاسيرك الشخصية التى لا تمثل لنا شيئا.

ولا تنسى انه مازال هناك اربعة تحديات لم تخض فى ايا منهم
1-ان تثبت ان عقيدة الاقانيم غير منطقية
2-ان تثبت اننا مختلفين بشأنها او بشأن عقيدة التجسد
3-ان تثبت ان الاباء وضعوا ترتيبا معينا للاقانيم وحرموا من يخالفه
4-ان تثبت (من الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره طبعا) ان كل اقنوم اله متمايز عن الاخر مثلما ادعيت

ونتمنى الا تهرب مثلما هربت من وضع التفاسير وتكميل النصوص

بالنسبة لموضوع اوريجانوس
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origen#Conflict_with_Demetrius_and_removal_to_Caesarea


he paid a visit to Caesarea, where he was heartily welcomed and was ordained a priest, that no further cause for criticism might be given Demetrius, who had strongly disapproved his preaching before ordination while at Caesarea. But Demetrius, taking this well-meant act as an infringement of his rights, was furious, for not only was Origen under his jurisdiction, but, if Eastern sources may be believed, Demetrius had been the first to introduce episcopal ordination in Egypt. The metropolitan accordingly convened a synod of bishops and presbyters which banished Origen from Alexandria, while a second synod declared his ordination invalid.

بتفهم انجليزى ولا نشرحلك بالصور؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



fredyyy قال:


> *يوحنا الأولى 5:7
> *** فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.****
> 
> *هذة الآيه موجودة في الكتاب المقدس
> ...



*وانت مستغرب ليه يا اخ فريدى؟
انت ناسى انه مسلم يعنى الكذب عنده مثل استنشاق الهواء*


----------



## Basilius (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*سلام و نعمة *

*بقالي مدة مدخلتش الموضوع دة *
*و لا كلام بعد كلام الاخ العزيز كريستيان *
*اما بالنسبة للاية التي تتشدق بها في كلمة الخصيان فهذا تفسيرها اللذي عجزت ان تحضرة من تفاسير الاباء الاولين *

*"ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذين أُعطى لهم. لأنه يوجد خصيان وُلدوا هكذا من بطون أمَّهاتهم. يوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس، ويوجد خصيان خَصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" [11-12]. *

*ليست البتوليّة الحقّة هروبًا من الزواج بسبب صعوبة الحياة الزوجيّة، لكنها دخول في الحياة الملكوتيّة الأبديّة. إن كان طريق الزواج المسيحي يبدو صعبًا، فإن الحياة البتوليّة الحقيقية هي هبة ليست للجميع، إذ يقول: "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أُعطيَ لهم" [11]. *

*ليست كل بتوليّة حسب الجسد هي بتوليّة حقَّة، فقد ميّز السيِّد بين ثلاثة أنواع من البتوليّة:*

*أولاً: يوجد خصيان وُلدوا هكذا من بطون أمّهاتهم، يقصد بهم غير القادرين على الحياة الزوجيّة بسبب مرض جسدي. هؤلاء تُحسب بتوليّتهم - إن صح التعبير - ليست إلا عجزًا عن الزواج، يحمل الجانب السلبي، فلا تُقدّم شيئًا كبتوليّة. *

*ثانيًا: يوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس، هؤلاء غالبًا ما كانوا نوعًا من العبيد اِئْتمنهم السادة على ممتلكاتهم، فخصُوهم لخدمة الرجال والنساء معًا في بيوت سادتهم. فيُحرم هؤلاء الخصيان من حياتهم الزوجيّة لأجل خدمة سادتهم! هذه صورة مرّة للحياة البتوليّة - إن صح التعبير - التي لا تُقدَّم عن عجز كالفئة السابقة وإنما يتقبّلونها إرضاءً للناس. إنهم يحملون صورة التقوى والعفّة لا من أجل الملكوت، وإنما من أجل كرامةٍ زمنيّةٍ ومجدٍ باطلٍ، وهذه أخطر صورة للحياة المسيحيّة الشكليّة. *

*ثالثًا: يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات، وهذه فئة روحيّة رائعة تضم في الحقيقة جميع المؤمنين العاملين بالحب لله بكونهم بتوليّين روحيّين، عذارى ينتظرون العريس، وعلى وجه الخصوص جماعة البتوليّين روحًا وجسدًا من أجل الرب. *

*البتوليّون من أجل الملكوت السماوي هم الذين تقدّموا لصليب ربّنا يسوع المسيح، لا ليُحرموا من الحياة الزوجيّة عن عجز ولا من أجل الناس، وإنما اشتياقًا للتكريس الكامل روحًا وجسدًا للعريس الأبدي. هؤلاء يناجيهم السيِّد، قائلاً: "أختي العروس جنّة مُغْلقة، عين مُقْفلة، ينبوع مختوم" (نش 4: 12). أنها ليست عاجزة ولا مقفرة، إنّما هي جنّة تكتظ بكل أنواع الأشجار وعين ماء وينبوع لا ينضب، لكنها لا تترك هذا كلّه لآخر غير عريسها. إنها بتول لا تعاني حرمانًا، كما لا تُسلّم ذاتها إلا لمن قدّم حياته لها.*

*هذا ويلاحظ أن الحياة البتوليّة ليست إلزاميّة إذ يختم السيِّد حديثه هكذا: "من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" [12]. يقول القدّيس جيروم: [لا يوجد إلزام ترتبط به، فإن أردت أن تنال المكافأة إنّما يكون ذلك بكامل حريتك.] ويقول القدّيس أمبروسيوس: [أن ما يعلنه السيِّد هنا ليس بوصيّة ملزِمة لكنها مشورة يقبلها الراغبون في درجات الكمال.]*

*يحذّرنا القدّيس كبريانوس لئلا نعتمد على بتوليّة الجسد وحدها حتى وإن كانت من أجل الرب، إنّما يلزم الجهاد في بتوليّة النفس خلال التمتّع بالحياة الكنسيّة المقدّمة. لقد خشَىَ َعلى البتوليّين من الكبرياء خلال بتوليّتهم الجسديّة، إذ يقول: [ليت الذين صاروا خصيانًا من أجل ملكوت السماوات مرّة يُرضون الله في كل شيء، ولا يضادّون كهنة الله ولا رب الكنيسة خلال عثرة شرّهم.]*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*معلش نديله فرصة يتوب عن الكذب

وربنا يفتح بصيرته ويفهم كلام الله

والا سيواجه دينونة الله العادلة

ممكن تكون ده آخر فرصة له

حد ضامن عُمره*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

فقط ملحوظة قبل أن أخرج ....... أنا لم أضع تفنيدي لموضوع الثالوث لا لشئ إلا لكيلا أثقل على الزميل !!
ويكفيه ما هو قائم حتى الآن حول خلق الله للمسيح و خلق المسيح للروح القدس!
وشكرا !


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> فقط ملحوظة قبل أن أخرج ....... أنا لم أضع تفنيدي لموضوع الثالوث لا لشئ إلا لكيلا أثقل على الزميل !!
> ويكفيه ما هو قائم حتى الآن حول خلق الله للمسيح و خلق المسيح للروح القدس!
> وشكرا !



*لا يوجد اى شىء قائم من طرفك يا منصور لانك لم تأتى بنص كتابى واحد ينفى لاهوت الروح القدس او السيد المسيح وقد اتفقنا مسبقا على اننا لا نعترف بتفسيرك الشخصى لنصوص الكتاب المقدس ده غير انى وضعتلك تفاسير النصى اللى انت جبته واثبت تدليسك لانك وضعت النص ناقصا ولم تكمله لان بقية النص تثبت الوهية المسيح.

فطالما انه ليس عندك رد فى هذا الموضوع يبقى منتظرين منك ان تخوض فى التحديات المعلنة مسبقا.
وبعدين لو احنا بنسمع ما نود ان نصدق كما تدعى لوجدنا ان لكل شخص عقيدة مختلفة لان الاهواء تختلف من شخص الى اخر لكن وحدة العقيدة المسيحية يثبت بطلان هذا الادعاء فيا ريت شوية عقل فى كلامك يا منصور
*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*أشكرك يا منصور على مجموعة الآيات المرسلة على البريد 

وهي في مجملها رسالة واضحة لكل من لم يؤمن بالمسيح

ولاكنها ستكون شاهدة عليك يوم الدينونة 

لأنك عرفت وقرأت وتحاورت وفتّشت وفحت وتيقّنت ووضّح لك ولم تؤمن 

مبروك عليك مصيرك الأبدي الذي إخترته


Christian Knight
رجاء توفير الجهد والوقت لأشخاص مخلصين فى أسئلتهم

كما قال المسيح:*
*مت 12:39 
 *** فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
 مت 12:40 
 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال
مت 16:4
  جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية.ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.ثم تركهم ومضى
 مت 12:41  رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان.وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا.****


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

حسنا ... أولا أنا لم افسر تفسير شخصي أنا إستشهدت بنصين منهم واحد في رؤيا يوحنا ولم تعلق عليه ولا أنتظر والثاني أتيت بتفسير يدعم رأيك !

وأنت تريد إغلاق الموضوع للدخول في أخر ...حسنا هذا أفضل من الجدال العقيم ...ولنترك الرأي الأخير والحكم للقارئ

الموضوع مفاتيحه كانت عدة أسئلة أجبت أنت إحداها !
1- هل الأقانيم ذوات أم صفات ؟!
أجاب أحدهم أنها صفات وهرطق للأسف بأكثر من هرطقة ... وزكريا بطرس يقول أن الأقانيم صفات هو الآخر في الحلقات من 1-4 أسئلة في الإيمان ..!
وأنا أنتظر أما تؤكد او تنفي فأنا لا أحملك على قول زملائك ..لكل إنسان رأيه الخاص !

2- من الذي تجسد الآب أم الإبن أو الروح القدس أم الثلاثة !
وأجبت أنت بأنه الإبن وسأعلق على ذلك بإذن الله 

3- سألت هل التجسد حادثا أبديا أم حدث مؤقت ؟
فجاءني الرد أنه أبدي
قلت فما فائدة الجسد بعدما تحقق للإله ما أراد ومات على الصليب فداء لخطايا الناس ؟!
ما فائدة الجسد الآن ؟! 

لم يجب احد !

4- من قال بمسألة الأقانيم أساسا ؟! البشر أم الله ؟!

ناهيك أنك لم تعلق على ردي الاخير حيث أتهمتني بالكذب وعرضت عليك أن أبرهن لك صدقي ولو أنك تعتقد أني كاذب لقلت هات برهانك .......ولكنك إتهمتني باطلا بالكذب وهربت لأنك تعرف أني الصدق كلامي والكذب هو ما جئت به !!
فرجاء أقل ما يستدعيه الأمانة العلمية وأدب الحوار أن تعتذر ولن أكلفك أكثر ما تطيق !
لو إتهمتك أنا زورا أو جهلا أنك كاذب لكنت إعتذرت لك فور أكتشاف خطئي !
والأمر راجع إليك !

هذه مفاتيح الحوار  !
وهو كلام بسيط وسيأتي بإذن الله تباعا نقض التجسد والأقانيم عقلا ونقلا !
أنتظرك عزيزي !


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

ثانيا : أنت أغلق موضوع العلامة أورجانيوس الذي أتهمته أنت بالهرطقة مستدلا بالويكبديا 
وسألتك هل الويكبديا مصدرا أرثوذوكسيا معتمدا ؟ 
وسألتك عن ترجمة ما جاء بالأمر
ووضحت موضوع خصيانه وأنه لم يفعل إلا ما أمره الرب حسب الكتاب المقدس وما نسب للمسيح ولبولس ! 

فرجاء لا تغلق مواضيع مازالت لم تبرهن فيها على اي شئ !
مازال أويجن هو العلامة أوريجن ... فأين دليل إدعائك ؟!


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

وأخيرا اخيرا

إمتدت يد المشرف إلى مشاركاتي فحذفتها !!

طيب فلم ؟!

سؤال لكل عاقل !!
إتهمني زورا بالكذب ... فعرضت عليه البرهان فحذف
إتهمني أني أتيت بآية مبتورة ...فبينت له ما خفي عليه !

فلماذا يحذف اللهم إلا أن كان لا يملك حجة ليرد ؟!


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*1-النصين اللذين اتيت بهما يا منصور لهما نفس التفسير وتم الرد على هذه النقطة من التفاسير ومن الكتاب المقدس نفسه ومن فضلك متنساش لما كشفتك قدام المنتدى وحطيت بقية النص وطبعا كلنا عرفنا انت ليه مكملتش النص.

2-اذكرك مرة اخرى انك هنا السائل ولست المجيب وانك مسلم ولست مسيحى يعنى لا تقل عن احد هنا انه مهرطق وده اخر تحذير ليك واشك اصلا انك تعرف معنى كلمة مهرطق.

3-لا يوجد اى تناقض بين كلامى وبين كلام بقية الاخوة لأن الاقانيم هى الصفات الالهية بالفعل لكنها ليست صفات مثل العظمة او العدل وانما خصائص من نوع اخر ولذا استخدمت لفظة خصائص لعلمى ان عقولكم ضعيفة وتعتبرون ان اى لفظ لا يحمل سوى معنى واحد

4-لتانى مرة بتستهبل ويتقول انه لم يجيبك احد مع انى اجبتك واثبتلك بالعقل والمنطق انه لا يمكن ان يفنى الله ناسوته ولم ترد على كلامى ومازلنا فى انتظار الرد ولو اننا اعتدنا منك الهروب.

5-انا رديت عليك فى موضوع الاقانيم واثبت لك ورودها فى الكتاب المقدس, فلماذا المكابرة؟
واليك النص مرة اخرى:
فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد (1يو  5 :  7)

نرجو عدم تكرار الهروب مرة اخرى.

6-انا اتهمتك بالكذب لانك بالفعل كاذب وعلى العموم احنا فيها وورينا ازاى هتثبت صدقك.

7-بالنسبة للويكيبيديا فانا استشهدت بها فى امر تاريخى وليس امر عقيدى وعلى اى حال حرم اوريجانوس على يد بابا الاسكندرية وان كتاباته غير معترف بها هو امر ثابت فى كتب التاريخ المسيحى ومستعد ان احضر لك المصادر لو تحب.
ده غير انه لم يرد بالكتاب المقدس اصلا ان الروح القدس مخلوق وانما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس انه روح الله وانه واحد مع الاب والابن يعنى الشبهة من اساسها باطلة لانها تخالف الكتاب المقدس.

8-تم الرد على موضوع خصى نفسه من الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره والاخ افادا شرحلك المعنى بالتفصيل واثبت لك ان الخصى ليس مقصود بمعنى حرفى فنرجو عدم الهروب وتكرار نفس الشبهة مرة اخرى لان هذا سيعتبر اعترافا بالافلاس وان كنت مصمم على رأيك فلتحضر لنا تفسير يقول بأن الخصى هنا مقصود بمعنى حرفى.
ولاحظ ان الرسالة التى فسرت فيها كلمة بكر على هواك تم حذفها ونرجو ان يكون هذا درس لك تتعلم منه الا تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك مرة اخرى.

9-لا تهرب من التحديات المعلنة من فضلك.*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*نصائح بسيطة لكى لا يتم حذف مشاركاتك مرة اخرى:

1-لا تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك.
2-لا تنسخ من المواقع المحمدية.
3- تذكر دائما انك هنا السائل ونحن المجيبين يعنى تضع مداخلاتك فى صورة اسئلة ونحن نخبرك باجاباتها او نعلمك ان كان فهمك صحيح ام خاطىء.
4-لا توجه اى اهانة للادارة او الاعضاء.*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> أشكرك يا منصور على مجموعة الآيات المرسلة على البريد
> 
> وهي في مجملها رسالة واضحة لكل من لم يؤمن بالمسيح



هي وصلتك قبل الحذف ؟!

الحمد لله !

ثانيا / ومن قال لك أني لا أؤمن بالمسيح عزيزي ؟!

أنا أؤمن بالمسيح كما قال هو لا كما قال بولس ولا كما قال ترتيليان ومجمع نيقية !!!
أفهمت عزيزي ؟!
المسيح يقول من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني !
المسيح يقول إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي !!!

وأخير أتعلم أن المسيح قال عن نفسه "أنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله" يوحنا 8 : 40
أنت تستشهد بمعجزاته للدلالة على إلوهيته كما علمك البشر أم هو فقال عن نفسه (أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا ..كما أسمع أدين...ودينونتي عادلة ..لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني)

فمن الذي يعتقد في المسيح بنفس كلام المسيح ومن الذي يعتقد خلاف كلام المسيح ؟!

عزيزي بالله عليك كفاك خداعا لنفسك أنت تستشهد بكلام بولس وكلام لوقا ويوحنا ومرقص ولم تفكر مرة أن تسمع للمسيح حينما يقول لك "إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي "

فرجاء لا تخدع نفسك ...الدينونة هي لمن ترك كلام المسيح وسار وراء المجامع والآباء !!


ورجاء ألا يتحول الكلام لإلوهية المسيح وإن شئت أفرد له موضوعا وسنأتي لذكر التجسد لاحقا !


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*شىء طبيعى اننا هنصدق ما دونه بولس ويوحنا ومتى ومرقس ولوقا عن المسيح بالوحى الالهى لانهم رسل المسيح.
لكن الغير طبيعى اننا نصدق كلام شخص ارتكب جميع انواع الموبقات والرذائل وجاء بعد المسيح ب600سنة!!!!!!!!!
فنحن نؤمن بالمسيح كما قال المسيح عن نفسه.
اما انت فتؤمن بالمسيح كما قال محمد عنه يعنى باختصار ايمانك بالمسيح وبالانبياء باطل.

وبعدين ايه التناقض العجيب فى كلامك ده يا منصور؟؟
فمرة تستشهد بكلام يوحنا وكلام لوقا عن المسيح وتقول انك تصدقه
ومرة اخرى تنتقدنا لاننا نصدق كلامهم
فما تفسير هذا التناقض يا ترى سوى انك لا تؤمن بالمسيح اصلا؟؟

يا رب ارزق المسلمين عقولا.

وبالمناسبة الاية اللى حضرتك وضعتها لا تنفى الوهية المسيح لانه هنا يتحدث بصفته الناسوتية ويقصد بها انه لا يفعل اى شىء بصفته انسان عادى وانما بصفته ابن الله المرسل من عند الاب.*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> 1-النصين اللذين اتيت بهما يا منصور لهما نفس التفسير وتم الرد على هذه النقطة من التفاسير ومن الكتاب المقدس نفسه ومن فضلك متنساش لما كشفتك قدام المنتدى وحطيت بقية النص وطبعا كلنا عرفنا انت ليه مكملتش النص.



طيب عزيزي المشرف كريستيان نايت كيف ترد على مشاركتي التي حذفتها ؟!

كيف بأي منطق ؟!

ضعها رجاء كما جاءت  او أضعها أنا لكي يفهم الناس ما يجري أما أن تناقشني فيما حذفتة وتترك بقية المتابعين لا يفهمون ما جرى ويصدقونك لأنك عندهم مصدق ويكذوبني بدون أن يروا دليلي
فهذا أظنه من الظلم !

أين مشاركتي أم أنك عجزت على أن ترد على جاء فيها فقررت الحذف ؟!



> -اذكرك مرة اخرى انك هنا السائل ولست المجيب وانك مسلم ولست مسيحى يعنى لا تقل عن احد هنا انه مهرطق وده اخر تحذير ليك واشك اصلا انك تعرف معنى كلمة مهرطق.



أحدهم قال الآب = الإبن = الروح القدس 
والسؤال هو هل هذه هرطقة أم لا ؟!
حسب علمي المتواضع هذا خطأ !!!

فلو كنت على صواب فرجاء الإعتذار ولو كنت على خطأ ..فأنا سأعتذر وليس عندي مشكلة !



> 7-بالنسبة للويكيبيديا فانا استشهدت بها فى امر تاريخى وليس امر عقيدى وعلى اى حال حرم اوريجانوس على يد بابا الاسكندرية وان كتاباته غير معترف بها هو امر ثابت فى كتب التاريخ المسيحى ومستعد ان احضر لك المصادر لو تحب.
> ده غير انه لم يرد بالكتاب المقدس اصلا ان الروح القدس مخلوق وانما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس انه روح الله وانه واحد مع الاب والابن يعنى الشبهة من اساسها باطلة لانها تخالف الكتاب المقدس.



أعطني مصادرك كما تطالبني بالمثل !



> 8-تم الرد على موضوع خصى نفسه من الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره والاخ افادا شرحلك المعنى بالتفصيل واثبت لك ان الخصى ليس مقصود بمعنى حرفى فنرجو عدم الهروب وتكرار نفس الشبهة مرة اخرى لان هذا سيعتبر اعترافا بالافلاس وان كنت مصمم على رأيك فلتحضر لنا تفسير يقول بأن الخصى هنا مقصود بمعنى حرفى.
> ولاحظ ان الرسالة التى فسرت فيها كلمة بكر على هواك تم حذفها ونرجو ان يكون هذا درس لك تتعلم منه الا تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك مرة اخرى.


أثبت ذلك بالدليل القطعي من سياق الكلام ولكنك حذفته فطالما حذفته لا تتكلم وكأني هارب من الرد !

وعلى العموم أنا أخذ صور أول بأول ... فلا يهمني أن تحذف 
إحذف وبين ضعفك 
وإشتم وبين ضعفك !

وكلما أوردت دليلا حذفته ثم تحديتني أن أرد ......سبحان الله !!


أما باقي النقاط حول التجسد والأقانيم ونص التثليث المزور فسيأتيك ردي وأنا أعلم مسبقا أنه لا رد عليه !!!







سوى الحذف طبعا !!!!!!!!


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*عزيزى باختصار شديد رسالتك تم حذفها لانك حاولت ان تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك وليس ضعفا منا.
فانت حاولت ان تفسر كلمة بكر على هواك لتدعى ان المسيح مجرد مخلوق
وحاولت ان تفسر عبارة خصوا انفسهم على هواك لتدعى ان اوريجانوس لم يخطىء

والمصيبة انى كنت صححتلك تفسيرك الخاطىء قبل كده فى كلمة بكر مستعينا بالتفسير وبتكملة النص اللى حضرتك لم تضعها لانها تقول ان المسيح هو الخالق واقتطعت النص لتفسره على هواك, ومع ذلك تغاضينا واعتبرناها هفوة منك لن تتكرر لكننا وجدناك تكابر وتعاند وتستمر فى نفس الاسلوب الملتوى.

مع انه تم تحذيرك اكثر من مرة قبلا واعلامك ان ذلك غير مسموح به وانك يجب ان تستشهد بالتفاسير ومع ذلك استمرت قلة ادبك وتحديك للادارة واعطيناك اكثر من فرصة, فنرجو انك تكون قد تعلمت الدرس ان كنت تنوى الاستمرار معنا بالحوار.

وعلى اى حال انا اعطيتك القواعد الاساسية التى تضمن الا يتم حذف اى رسائلك يعنى لو فى رسالة اتحذفت لك بعد كده فانت هتكون عارف ليه ومش هتعرف تستعبط وتقول ضعف ومش ضعف.


بالنسبة لموضوع اوريجانوس:

" ديمتريوس اسقف الاسكندرية - والذى كان اوريجانوس تابعا لابرشيته - غضب كثيرا مما حدث؛ واذا نظرنا الى الامر من المنظور الكنسى سنجد ان ديمتريوس كان محقا. عندما عاد اوريجانوس الى الاسكندرية, اعلمه ديمتريوس بعدم رضاه عما حدث, وعيره بخصى نفسه. لكن الاعتراض الاساسى بلا شك يتعلق بعدة عقائد خاطئة اعتنقها اوريجانوس: اذ انه فى ذلك الحين كان اوريجانوس قد الف كتابه de Principiis وكتابه Stromata واللذان احتويا على تلك الاخطاء العقيدية؛ ومن غير الضرورى ان ننسب الى اسقف الاسكندرية مشاعر كراهية وحسد شخصية تجاه اوريجانوس لكى نفهم انه كان عليه ان يأمر بالتحقيق فى اراء اوريجانوس فى تللك الظروف."

المصدر: المجامع الكنسية – الفصل الثانى (مجامع القرن الثالث)

اعتقد لم يعد مجال للمكابرة فى هذه النقطة الان
*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> 1-لا تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك.
> 2-لا تنسخ من المواقع المحمدية.


أولا أنا أوردت النص بلا تفسير والكلام واضح لا يحتاج تفسير ضد المنطق
ثانيا: وما يضيرك في النسخ طالما لا أنسخ لك كتابا ؟ أنا نسخت لك مشاركة لا تتجاوز ال 10 أسطر ..تذكر ذلك



> 4-لا توجه اى اهانة للادارة او الاعضاء.


وهل كلمة تستعبط .. والغباء ......والإتهام بالكذب هي ما جئت به أنا عزيزي ؟!

الكل يعرف من قائل تلك الكلمات !!

أما عن قولك عن الرسول فقد دعوتك في المشاركة المحذوفة للمناظرة في موضوع أثرته وهو القرآن والكتاب المقدس أيهما كلام الله...وحذفت هذا التحدي ..وأنت الآن تثير موضوع أخر كذبا وزورا وأنا أدعوك للمناظرة في منتدى الفرقان حول إثبات "نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم" بطريقة علمية ونقاش علمي هادئ..لا بإسلوبكم هنا مع إحترامي... نفطة نقطة ولن ننتقل لنقطة حتى ننهي سابقتها..فلو كنت تستطيع هذا وتطيقه رجاء أخبرني !!!
ولكن لا عجب من يهرب من المناظرة الأولى ويحذف العرض يهرب من الثانية وربما يحذف العرض أيضا !!

وأنا كانت مشاركتي في إتجاه أخر ولكنكم تحبون سب الرسول في كل وقت وخلاص
وحسب قانونكم الذي لا تطبقوه إلا علينا لا يجب أن تدخل في مواضيع إسلامية هنا !

فرجاء الإلتزام !

أما وسوف أثبت لك أن النص الثالوثي مفبرك وسوف يأتي فساد التجسد والأقانيم عقليا ونقليا
أمهلني بعض الوقت ربما ليلا ربما غدا !

وسأتكلم بالدليل الكتابي وبالمنطق العقلي ..أتدري علم المنطق أرجو ألا تجعله تفسيرا برأيي هو الآخر ؟!

لكن رجاء لأ تتعبني في الكتابه ثم تأتي أنت وتحذف ؟!
من الآن لو كان سيحذف رجاء لا تكلفني تعب كتابته !!

أنتظر ردك !


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*برضه تانى مصمم تستهبل بعد ما ردينا عليك,........
انت عارف كويس انك وضعت النص لتدعى ان المسيح مجرد مخلوق وده اخر تحذير ليك فاى مشاركة تحتوى على نصوص للكتاب المقدس مفسرة بطريقة خاطئة سيتم حذفها لاننا نريد ان نتحاور مع عاقل وليس مع ببغاء حافظ كلمتين وعاوز يقولهم وخلاص.

واذا كنت تتهمنى بالسب فضع نفسك مكانى,
لما انبه عليك اكثر من مرة الا تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك وتضرب بكلامى عرض الحائط, فماذا تسمى ذلك؟؟
لما افضحك واضع بقية النص الذى يثبت ان المسيح هو الخالق والاقى انك لسه بتكابر وتجادل, يبقى ده اسمه ايه؟

والمثير للضحك انك جاى تتهمنى بالهروب وانت اللى هربان من كل التحديات ومش عارف تجيب اى رد على اى نقطة وكل اللى بتعمله انك بتكرر نفس الكلام اللى اترد عليه ولا تأتى باى جديد.

وبعدين لو مش عاجبك المنتدى فالباب يفوت جمل لكن لا تدعونى لاناظرك بمنتدى محمدى ومع احترامى لك فاذا كنت تظن اننا منتدى ظالم وتستمر بالحوار معنا فهذا ليس له اسم سوى الغباء او تناقض فى سلوكك.

الخلاصة انا وضعتلك شروط الحوار والتى تضمن الا يتم حذف ايا من رسائلك واذا اخليت باى منهم فستحذف رسائلك ومتجيش تقول بعد كده اننا ظلمناك لانك عارف الشروط.*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> فرجاء الإلتزام !
> 
> أما وسوف أثبت لك أن النص الثالوثي مفبرك وسوف يأتي فساد التجسد والأقانيم عقليا ونقليا
> أمهلني بعض الوقت ربما ليلا ربما غدا !
> ...


اسمحوا لى بهذة المشاركة 

( هات برهانك ان كنت صادق )!!


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*أنا أؤمن بالمسيح كما قال هو لا كما قال بولس ولا كما قال ترتيليان ومجمع نيقية !!!
أفهمت عزيزي ؟!*

*بوضوح وصراحة شديدة وأمانة شديدة أمام الله

أنت خاطئ تحتاج الى كفارة المسيح

بسبب خطاياك أنت نجس تحتاج الى دم المسيح لتطهيرك

أنت هالك تحتاج الى وعد المسيح بالحياة الأندية

قال أحدهم للمسيح:*
 مر 9:23  
*لكن ان كنت تستطيع شيئا فتحنن علينا واعنّا.
فقال له يسوع ان كنت تستطيع ان تؤمن.كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن

بدون ايمان لا يمكن إرضائه*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> اسمحوا لى بهذة المشاركة
> 
> ( هات برهانك ان كنت صادق )!!


ألم اقل منذ قليل أنه سيأتيكم هذا التفنيد اليوم او غدا ناهيك أنه وضع من قبل في هذا المنتدى وحذف فما الجديد يا عزيزي ؟!
نفس الكلام الباهت ...لا تفسر الكتاب المقدس برأيك أو أي حجة ..وحجة البليد ..........!!!



> برضه تانى مصمم تستهبل بعد ما ردينا عليك,........
> انت عارف كويس انك وضعت النص لتدعى ان المسيح مجرد مخلوق وده اخر تحذير ليك فاى مشاركة تحتوى على نصوص للكتاب المقدس مفسرة بطريقة خاطئة سيتم حذفها لاننا نريد ان نتحاور مع عاقل وليس مع ببغاء حافظ كلمتين وعاوز يقولهم وخلاص.


عفوا هل أنت والله بتتكلم كلاما غريبا !!!
عزيزي ...هل تنتظر من مسلم أن يستدل لك أستلالات مثل "أناهو" إيجو إيمي و أنا في الآب والآب في..أو أنا والآب واحد ........!!!!
الأكيد أنني مخطئ للغاية أنني لم أستدل بتلك الأستدلالات الباهتة !!!
الأكيد أنك كنت تنتظرني أن أستدل بها ولكني خيبت ظنك !!!
يا للعقول !!!!

من الذي شط عقله بالله عليك ... ؟!
يا عزيزي طبيعي للغاية أن مسلم مثلي يستدل إستلالا يدلل أن المسيح مخلوق وأنه إنسان وليس إله ودواليك !!

فإن كانوا علموك هنا أنه من قال أي شئ قل له ضع التفسير ...فذلك لن يحدي لأنك تفتضحون أنكم لا تتبعون إلا تعاليم التفاسير التي هي كخمير الفريسيين !!
كما أخبرتك في مشاركتي المحذوفة !!

فرجاء قليلا من العقل أنت !!

وبالمناسبة هناك مسيحيين كثيرين يفهمون تلك النصوص مثلي وحتى الآن !
تريد مواقع لمسيحيين مثل طوائف الموحيدين بأميركا وغيرهم أعطيك عزيزي !!

والنص هو الفيصل وليس تفاسير حدرتك مع إحترامي !

فلو كنت تنتظر أني سآتي لك بقول المسيح "Rev 3:14 واكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين: «هذا يقوله الآمين، الشاهد الأمين الصادق، بداءة خليقة الله." ثم أقول لك وقال الآباء أن بداءة الخليقة لا تعني بداءة الخليقة ...لو كنت تنتظر ذلك فذلك غير وارد في العقول السليمة إطلاقا !!
أما الوارد والمعقول هو ما قلته لك ...... أم كنت تنتظر المسلم ليبرهن على إلوهية المسيح بالأدلة الباهته التي تحضرونها ؟!

مع إحترمي لقد شط عقلك بعيدا جدا !!!




> لما افضحك واضع بقية النص الذى يثبت ان المسيح هو الخالق والاقى انك لسه بتكابر وتجادل, يبقى ده اسمه ايه؟


طيب طالما أنت بطل هكذا فلم لم تضع ردي على ردك ؟!
لم حذفته يا بطل طالما انا كذاب أنقل نصف الآية ؟!

واصل اما تعلم أن الرد يقتضي نقض الدليل يا استاذ ؟
يعني أنا أقول لك مثلا نص يدل على أن المسيح مخلوق لا تأتي وتقول لي والمسيح قال كذا وكذا مما يدل أنه إله !!!
الرد يقتضي نقض الدليل وطالما دليلي قائم فإنك لم تفعل شيئا !!!

وطالما حذفت ردي على ردك إياك ثم إياك أن تتكلم لأني رددت عليك وأنت حذفت فإحفظ لنفسك كرامتك والمنهج العلمي وإلا فأحضر لك صورة المشاركة المحذوفه وسنعرف من المفضوح ؟!!!



> وبعدين لو مش عاجبك المنتدى فالباب يفوت جمل لكن لا تدعونى لاناظرك بمنتدى محمدى ومع احترامى لك فاذا كنت تظن اننا منتدى ظالم وتستمر بالحوار معنا فهذا ليس له اسم سوى الغباء او تناقض فى سلوكك.


شكرا لأدبك الجم
وشكرا لهروبك و أنا أعرف جيدا عزيزي أن كل مسلم ذو حجة قوية لا مرحبا به ولا أهلا !
بينما لدينا تحديات مفتوحة في منتدانا لمن يجد نفسه أهلا ولم نر أحد !
فقط كالأسود هنا في منتداكم الموقر بالحذف وبقلة الأدب ...لكن حوار علمي هيهات هيهات !!



> أنت خاطئ تحتاج الى كفارة المسيح
> 
> بسبب خطاياك أنت نجس تحتاج الى دم المسيح لتطهيرك




يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُواْ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَـذَا وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ إِن شَاء إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ [التوبة : 28]

ولا أحتاج لأحد طالما ربي غفور رحيم

قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ [الزمر : 53]



> أنت هالك تحتاج الى وعد المسيح بالحياة الأندية



الحياة الأبدية المسيح يقول لنا كيف نحصل عليها وليس أنت مع إحترامي

Joh 17:3  وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية: أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته.

لمن الجياة الأبدية يا عزيزي ؟!
لماذا لم يقل وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن تعرفوني أنا الإله الحقيقي وحدي وبدون دمي لا تخلصون ؟!

كفاكم أحلاما 

وَقَالُواْ لَن يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلاَّ مَن كَانَ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ قُلْ هَاتُواْ بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ [البقرة : 111]

ورجاء الحوار أكثر من ساخن وهناك حذف كثير آتي ... فرجاء أنت يبدو من ردودك أنك مسيحي بسيط ولكن أنا اشهد لك أنك مؤدب ومحترم .. ولك كل إحترامي !

والزملاء هنا من صنف أخر ... فرجاء أتركني حتى أبين لهم ما تحدوني به وأقسم بالله أنهم لن يستطيعوا له ردا لا عقليا ولا نقليا وما يجيدون غير تغيير المواضيع والحذف ... والمؤكد أنهم سيحذفونه والله أعلم !
أنتظر وأعلم أنه متى جاء الحذف أن زملائك حجتهم قوية وأنا أخرج من الموضوع لأنهم ينتظرون مني أن أثبت إلوهية المسيح ولكني خيبت ظنهم ولم أفعل ذلك !!!

يتبع !!!


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock لانه نسخ و لسق من مواقع اخرى*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*ممتاز يعنى منصور اعلن افلاسه طالما انه ينسخ من موقع سبيل الاسلام مع انى حذرته سابقا من النسخ من المواقع المحمدية لكن كالعادة ضرب بكلامى عرض الحائط.

بالتوفيق يا منصور ولما يبقى عندك القدرة على مناقشتنا انت او غيرك فنحن نرحب بك.*


----------



## sant felopateer (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*ربنا يباركك يا christian knight اهو اتفحم ،، الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sant felopateer (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*ربنا يباركك يا christian knight اهو اتفحم ،، الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*صدقنى يا فيلوباتير الافضل انى احاور واحد عنده عقل وبيسأل عشان يفهم واضطر انى ابحث عن اجابات لاسئلته على انى احاور ببغاء بينسخ الكلام افحامه لا يحتاج لاكثر من انى اعامله معاملة اطفال*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

يو 8:58 
*** *قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.* ***

*كائن أي لابدائة أيام له (من صفات الله )*

مت 7:29 
*** *لانه كان يعلّمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة****

*السلطان لله وحده*

مت 28:18 
*** *فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض*.***

 مت 9:2 
*** *واذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش.فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني.مغفورة لك خطاياك.* ***

 مر 2:5 
*** *فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك.* ***

لو 7:
*47  ***من اجل ذلك اقول لك قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لانها احبت كثيرا.والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا.
 48  ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك.* ***

*(أنظر ماذا قال يسوع) من يغفر الخطايا إلا الله*

 13* *** وفي وسط السبع المناير شبه ابن انسان متسربلا بثوب الى الرجلين ومتمنطقا عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب.
 14  واما راسه وشعره فابيضان كالصوف الابيض كالثلج وعيناه كلهيب نار
 15  ورجلاه شبه النحاس النقي كانهما محميّتان في أتون وصوته كصوت مياه كثيرة
 16  ومعه في يده اليمنى سبعة كواكب.وسيف ماض ذو حدين يخرج من فمه ووجهه كالشمس وهي تضيء في قوتها.
 17  فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ****
 18  **** والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت ****.

*من هو الألف والياء... الله
من له مفاتيح الهاويه والموت ... الله
من الذي يمسك سبعة كواكب في يدة..... الله

كل هذة قالها المسيح*

*إذاَ المسيح هو الله

ولا جدال*:big29::59:


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> ممتاز يعنى منصور اعلن افلاسه طالما انه ينسخ من موقع سبيل الاسلام مع انى حذرته سابقا من النسخ من المواقع المحمدية لكن كالعادة ضرب بكلامى عرض الحائط.
> 
> بالتوفيق يا منصور ولما يبقى عندك القدرة على مناقشتنا انت او غيرك فنحن نرحب بك.



رجل يدعوك للمناظرة....فتهرب ..ويظل هو عندك غير قادر على المناقشة !
يرد عليك مرارا وتكرارا ...فتحذف...ويظل هو عندك غير قادر على المناقشة !

يأتيك بالحجج العقلية والنقلية الضاحضة لفكرك ثم تقول لي أنت تنسخ ؟!
وكأني أنسخ ممن هم أعلى منك ولا تستطيع الرد عليهم ؟!
ورجاء أنا أولا لأ أنسخ كتابا مثلما تفعلون...أنه مقال صغير ...وعندي كامل القدرة والحمد لله على مناقشتك إن كان عندك شئ لترد به !!!
فهل ترينا رد أم أنك لا قدر الله لا تستطيع ؟!



> لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَماً وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا. (لو 21 : 15)



أين ذلك ؟!
أهي حكمة الحذف ؟!
أم الإستهزاء والشتم والإتهام بالباطل ؟!


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

عزيزي فريدي قلت من قبل الرد يقتضي نقض الدليل وأنت لا ترد على دلائلي... وأنتم لا تفعلون شيئا سوى الإنتقال من نص لأخر ..وهكذا دواليك ..!

ولو رددت علي نصوصك صدقني سأتهم بأني افسر برأيي بينما أنت عندما تفسر النصوص بما يتفق مع عقيدتك ...فأنت لا تفسر برأيك ..فرجاء لا تخرجنا من موضوعاتنا الرئيسة 

الآن نتكلم في التجسد وقد نقضته عقلا ونقلا ........ هل من رد ؟
وأذكرك "الرد يقتضي نقض الدليل" وشكرا !!


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*عزيزي منصور أنت هنا تلميذ 

والتلميذ لابد ان يستمع لأستاذه 

ولن تدير الحوار على هواك ولا مجال للمناظرة ولا للتحدي ولا لعصبية ولا للتكذيب

كل هذا مرفوض 

وفي آيه في الكتاب المقدس لو ذكرتها لك 
مكن مش ما تدخلش على المنتدى تاني 
لكن ممكن متفتحش الكمبيوتر تاني

لكن سوف أذكر حادثة أخف وطأة منها
 واليك النص*

*مت 15
 22  واذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود.ابنتي مجنونة جدا.
 23  فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا.
 24  فاجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة.
 25  فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي.
 26  فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب.
 27  فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها.
 28  حينئذ اجاب يسوع وقال لها يا امرأة عظيم ايمانك.ليكن لك كما تريدين.فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة*

*افضّل ذكر النص الكتابي عن كلامي الخاص 
لأن كلام الله أقوى*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> عزيزي منصور أنت هنا تلميذ
> 
> والتلميذ لابد ان يستمع لأستاذه



من قال لك هذا ... أنا هنا ند لند !!



> ولن تدير الحوار على هواك ولا مجال للمناظرة ولا للتحدي ولا لعصبية ولا للتكذيب
> 
> كل هذا مرفوض


قل لزملائك فأنت تراني منذ بدء الحوار بمنتهى الهدوء وأول ما دخل المشرفون الحوار قلبوه رأسا على عقب

ليس ذنبي يا فريدي !
قل لزملائلك !


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> حرر بواسطة My Rock لانه نسخ و لسق من مواقع اخرى



إسمها "لصق" عزيزي !

حسنا حسنا !!
شكرا شكرا

ننتقل لموضوع أخر !!

خلصنا من التحدي الاول حول فساد التجسد وأنا بالطبع لم أستطع أن اثبت شئ ...لأن الرد حذف !!
:yahoo:

والآن ننتقل لنقطة الأقانيم ... تابعونا !!
أم سحبتم التحدي ؟!

لا أظن أنكم سحبتم التحدي لأن ردودكم ماشاء الله قوية للغاية :yahoo:

وكعادتي لن تزيد مشاركتي عن أسطر قليلة وكعادتكم ستحذفونها ... :yahoo:
أنتظرونا  !!!


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

يا منصور يا مسلم
كم مرة نعيد حتى تفهم الكلام و تفهم الكلام؟
لا يوجد شئ اسمه افسر الكتاب المقدس بحسب رأي الاسلامي
فلا يفسر عالم الفيزياء ما يحويه علم الكيمياء
اضافة نرجوا ان تترك النسخ و اللصق يا صديقي

انا عارف ان النقطتين هذه كافية بجعلك عديم الفائدة و الحوار لانك لا تملك غيرما للاسف...


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

يبدو أن مشاركاتي تتناقص بإستمرار
الزميل ماي روك سره باتع


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> يا منصور يا مسلم
> كم مرة نعيد حتى تفهم الكلام و تفهم الكلام؟
> لا يوجد شئ اسمه افسر الكتاب المقدس بحسب رأي الاسلامي
> فلا يفسر عالم الفيزياء ما يحويه علم الكيمياء
> اضافة نرجوا ان تترك النسخ و اللصق يا صديقي


يعني إيه يا أستاذ ماي روك يا مدير المنتدى ؟!
كيف يعني ؟!

*ألا يحق لي الإستدلال من الكتاب المقدس....؟*

لو قلت نعم يحق لك الإستدلال من الكتاب المقدس إذا أستدل بما أشاء وأضع حجتى ودليلي وأترك حدرتك تضع حجتك ودليلك !!


ولو قلت لا يحق لك الإستدلال من الكتاب المقدس ... خلاص ريحتني وبينت إنه كتابه كله ضدك لذا تخاف أن أستدل منه ؟!


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> إسمها "لصق" عزيزي !




الا تملك غير التعليق على اخطاء املائية؟
بصراحة لا الومك بعد ما طلبت منك  تترك النسخ و اللصق و ان تترك تفسير الكتاب المقدس..


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> يعني إيه يا أستاذ ماي روك يا مدير المنتدى ؟!
> كيف يعني ؟!
> 
> *ألا يحق لي الإستدلال من الكتاب المقدس....؟*
> ...




يحق لك الاستدلال طبعا, لكن لا يحق لك التفسير بحسب مزاجك





> ولو قلت لا يحق لك الإستدلال من الكتاب المقدس ... خلاص ريحتني وبينت إنه كتابه كله ضدك لذا تخاف أن أستدل منه ؟!


 
اترك هذا الاسلوب الناشف يا مسلم


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> يحق لك الاستدلال طبعا, لكن لا يحق لك التفسير بحسب مزاجك



طيب بس سؤال الله يهديك يا ماي روك

إزاي أستدل بما أعتبره يتفق مع فكري إذا ؟!
كيف يعني ؟!

أنت تقول متناقضات مع إحترامي !!


----------



## samer12 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> يعني إيه يا أستاذ ماي روك يا مدير المنتدى ؟!
> كيف يعني ؟!
> 
> *ألا يحق لي الإستدلال من الكتاب المقدس....؟*
> ...


 سلام ونعمة 
أسمها حضرتك ......... بما انك كنت تصلح للعزيز ماي روك 
من منعك من الأستدلال من الكتاب المقدس ولكن الممنوع التفسير الذي يأتي على هواك 
اطرح الموضوع من الكتاب المقدس وانتظر التفسير أو ضع احد تفاسير أباء الكنيسة وناقشنا بالحجة والدليل كما نفعل نحن معكم لا نفسر على هوانا 
يا منصور ضع الذي تريده لنرى ما هو الذي عندك ضدنا


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> طيب بس سؤال الله يهديك يا ماي روك
> 
> إزاي أستدل بما أعتبره يتفق مع فكري إذا ؟!
> كيف يعني ؟!
> ...


 
ازاي؟ صعبة يعني انك تقتبس نصوص بدونما تفسهرا تفاسير باطلة بحسب مزاجك؟
في للكتاب المقدس تفاسير موجودة على موقعنا, ولا عمرك شايف واحد يحاورك في دينك و يفسر قرأنك بكيفه؟
لم نسألك سوى احدى شروط الحوار العقلاني
و تقولي ازاي؟


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> أسمها حضرتك ......... بما انك كنت تصلح للعزيز ماي روك


 
أسف طبعا ... أنت صح !
لكن انا أمازح عزيزي ماي روك فقط !!

no hard feeling mr. my rock




> من منعك من الأستدلال من الكتاب المقدس ولكن الممنوع التفسير الذي يأتي على هواك
> اطرح الموضوع من الكتاب المقدس وانتظر التفسير أو ضع احد تفاسير أباء الكنيسة وناقشنا بالحجة والدليل كما نفعل نحن معكم لا نفسر على هوانا




يعني انا هستدل بنص مثلا مثلما جئت به
في رؤيا يوحنا يقول المسيح "هذا يقوله الأمين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله " او كما قال
أنا أفهم النص أن المسيح هكذا مخلوق من النص .. أنا جئت أستدل بها في هذا المعرض
الواجب أن الحجة ترد بالحجة...وليس بالتهيؤات والأوهام عزيزي !!

فكيف أستدل بالكتاب المقدس وأنتم تعتبرون أن من يستدل خلاف رأيكم أنه يفهم برأيه ...ويفسر بمزاجه ؟!
كيف ذلك ؟!

أنتم تناقضون أنفسكم مع كل إحترامي !





> يا منصور ضع الذي تريده لنرى ما هو الذي عندك ضدنا


 
يا عزيزي !!
انت مش شايف الدنيا إتشركت معايا وكله إتحذف ؟!
لو كنت جيت من شوية كنت لحقت أي حاجة ...لكن للأسف جيت متأخر !!

طيب أنا ذنبي إيه ؟ إنت اللى إتأخرت يا أخي ؟!

على العموم خذ إذن من my rock أضعه ثانية 
أو خليه هو يضعه ثانية !!


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*من قال لك هذا ... أنا هنا ند لند !!*

*غلط إنت هنا تلميذ *

*الكتاب المقدس لم يكن ضدي أبدا ولن يكونَ

المقصود من القصة 

إمرأة جاءت للمسيح تطلب المساعدة 
ولم تخرج من أمام الرب يسوع المسيح إلا ونالت طلبتها
حتى لو وُصفت بالكلاب 
إن كنت تريد البركة تواضع 
ولا تكن مثل الذي كُتب  عنه*

مز 109:17 
** *واحب اللعنة فأتته ولم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه*.***


----------



## samer12 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> أسف طبعا ... أنت صح !
> لكن انا أمازح عزيزي ماي روك فقط !!
> 
> no hard feeling mr. my rock
> ...


 سلام ونعمة 
يا منصور عندما تستدل على أي شيء من الكتاب المقدس ضع معه تفسير النص لأحد أباء الكنيسة حتى يكون استدلاك صحيح وإلا أعمل لنفسك تفسير وسميه تفسير منصور 
أنا تابعت بعض نقاشاتك مع الأخوة  لا يكون النقاش بموضع الأديان بكلام إنشائي ولكن يكون بالحجة والدليل وأعطاء حقائق وليس بأختيار كلمات رنانة


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> ولا تكن مثل الذي كُتب عنه
> 
> مز 109:17
> ** واحب اللعنة فأتته ولم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه.***



من يستطيع أن يصل لهذه المكانة عزيزي ؟! 

Gal 3:13  المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا، لأنه مكتوب: «ملعون كل من علق على خشبة».

وذلك يمكنك إعتباره تفسير شخصي فعلا !!
لكن كل ما فات ............لا وألف لا !!!

فقط أحببت أن أعرفكم الفرق فرجاء بعض العقلانية !!



> إمرأة جاءت للمسيح تطلب المساعدة
> ولم تخرج من أمام الرب يسوع المسيح إلا ونالت طلبتها
> حتى لو وُصفت بالكلاب
> إن كنت تريد البركة تواضع



أتعي ما تقول ؟!

الإسلام عزة يا صديقي ...... أنا لست كلبا لليهود ولا لغير اليهود !
أنا عبد لله الواحد الأحد ....... لست أذل ولا أضع رأسي وأتذلل لغير الله ...وتلك عزة الإسلام


يقول "مارتن لوثر" في كتابه " المسيح ولد يهوديا".
"اليهود هم أبناء الرب ونحن الضيوف الغرباء ...وعلينا أن نرضى بأن نكون كالكلاب التي تأكل مما يتساقط من فتات مائدة أسيادها, تماما" كالمرأة الكنعانية".

هذا والحمد لله ليس تفسيري 

أه ماتن لوثر ممكن يكون مهرطق هو كمان إشمعنه أوريجن يعني ؟!


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> سلام ونعمة
> يا منصور عندما تستدل على أي شيء من الكتاب المقدس ضع معه تفسير النص لأحد أباء الكنيسة حتى يكون استدلاك صحيح وإلا أعمل لنفسك تفسير وسميه تفسير منصور
> أنا تابعت بعض نقاشاتك مع الأخوة لا يكون النقاش بموضع الأديان بكلام إنشائي ولكن يكون بالحجة والدليل وأعطاء حقائق وليس بأختيار كلمات رنانة



هو التفسير هو اللى مقدس ولا الكتاب

ألم يحذر المسيح من خمير الصدوقيين والفريسيين وقال إنها تفاسيرهم !!
أنتم مثلهم الآن !!

عزيزي النص هو الفاصل بيني وبينك ويا ليتكم تفهمون ذلك !!


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



> ولكن يكون بالحجة والدليل وأعطاء حقائق وليس بأختيار كلمات رنانة


أكيد جيت متأخر إنت كمان


----------



## samer12 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> أتعي ما تقول ؟!
> 
> الإسلام عزة يا صديقي ...... أنا لست كلبا لليهود ولا لغير اليهود !
> أنا عبد لله الواحد الأحد ....... لست أذل ولا أضع رأسي وأتذلل لغير الله ...وتلك عزة الإسلام
> ...


 سلام ونعمة 
جيد أنك قلت انك لا تتذلل إلا لله ومن هو المسيح أليس هو الله حسب العقيدة المسيحية 
فلماذا أعتراضك على النص والتفسير إن كان المسيح هو الله والتذلل يكون لله وحده فأين التعارض برايك


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*بالعقل والمنطق يا مسلم ايه الحكمة فى انك تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك؟
هل خدعك احد وقال لك اننا نؤمن بتفاسيرك؟؟

فان قلت انك تريد ان تثبت لنا من كتابنا سنقول اذا يجب ان تثبت من تفاسيرنا لكن كون انك تستشهد بالكتاب المقدس وتتجاهل التفاسير فهذا اعتراف واضح بالجهل والافلاس لانه لو كان تفسيرك للنصوص صحيحا لوضعت التفاسير وتباهيت بها.

ثم اذا كنت لا تعتبر النسخ اعترافا بالافلاس فماذا تسميه اذا؟؟
ويا ليتك بتنسخ كلام موضوعى وانما كلام كاتبه شخص جاهل بالمسيحية وربما بالاسلام ايضا ومفهوش اى شىء صحيح

اما بالنسبة لما قلته عنى فلن اقول اكثر من ان الموضوع منشور بالمنتدى امام الجميع واترك الحكم للقراء ليحكموا من الذى كان يهرب من كل تحدى ولم يكن يملك سوى ان يكرر نفس الكلام الذى تم الرد عليه.

وبالمناسبة كلام مارتن لوثر ليس حجة على لانى لست بروتستنتى وهذا غير ان الانجيل قال:

لذلك اقول لكم ان ملكوت الله ينزع منكم و يعطى لامة تعمل اثماره (مت  21 :  43)
لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله (رو  8 :  14)


اى ان الاناجيل وصفنا بالامة التى تعمل بثمار الملكوت وبابناء الله وليس بالضيوف ولا الغرباء مثلما ادعيت.

وبعدين انا عاوز افهم لماذا دائما تستدل بكلام اشخاص عليهم خلاف فى التاريخ المسيحى؟
اليس ذلك اعترافا منك بأنك لا تجد فى الكتاب المقدس او فى علماء المسيحية من يؤيد كلامك؟*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> سلام ونعمة
> جيد أنك قلت انك لا تتذلل إلا لله ومن هو المسيح أليس هو الله حسب العقيدة المسيحية
> فلماذا أعتراضك على النص والتفسير إن كان المسيح هو الله والتذلل يكون لله وحده فأين التعارض برايك



والله أنا لن اتكلم مارتن لوثر يقولك تفسيره للنص !!

كتب "مارتن لوثر" في كتابه " المسيح ولد يهوديا".
"اليهود هم أبناء الرب ونحن الضيوف الغرباء ...وعلينا أن نرضى بأن نكون كالكلاب التي تأكل مما يتساقط من فتات مائدة أسيادها, تماما" كالمرأة الكنعانية".

لا تعليق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> أسف طبعا ... أنت صح !
> لكن انا أمازح عزيزي ماي روك فقط !!
> 
> no hard feeling mr. my rock




اترك الممازحة فهي ليست موضوعنا او هدفنا
يعني من الاخر بلاش تمازحني يا زلمة, مش فاضي للتفاهات هذه






> يعني انا هستدل بنص مثلا مثلما جئت به
> في رؤيا يوحنا يقول المسيح "هذا يقوله الأمين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله " او كما قال
> أنا أفهم النص أن المسيح هكذا مخلوق من النص ..


 
مثال جيد سنرى من خلاله كيف ان تفسير و فهمك لا يجب ان يأخذ كانه حقيقة بل يجب بالاحرى ان يطرح كتساؤل

اولا و قبل كل شئ, النص لا يقول ان المسيح مخلوق, بل هو بداءة الخليقة, اي ان المسيح هو بداية الخليقة

بداية الخليقة تترجم ايضا برأس الخليقة بحسب النص اليوناني التي تعني اعطاء السلطة و التحكم للرأس الذيهو رمز المسيح

بداية الخليقة ايضا ذكرت بلفظة بكر الخليقة كما جاء في كولوسي 1 و العدد 5
اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.

فهو صورة الله الغير منظور, الذي هو بكر كل خليقة

يكمل الاصحاح في الاعداد الثلاثة التالية ليبيان المعنى الكامل:

Col 1:16​​ فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 
Col 1:17 اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ 
Col 1:18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

فلا يوجد مخلوق فيه خل الكل, و لا يوجد مخلوق به و له قد خلق الكل, و لا يود مخلوق قبل كل شئ, و لا يوجد مخلوق يقوم فيه الكل

فلما تجي و تطرح نص و تفهمه على مزاجك, وجب عليك اولا ان تسأل عن معناه قبل ان تطرحه كأنه خلاصة لم نعرفها
فنحن نعرف الكتاب المقدس و تناظره و توازيه النصوصية اكثر منك, فوجب عليك السؤال لا الفتوة​
 



> فكيف أستدل بالكتاب المقدس وأنتم تعتبرون أن من يستدل خلاف رأيكم أنه يفهم برأيه ...ويفسر بمزاجه ؟!


 
لا مكان لرأينا الشخصي في استدلالات الكتاب المقدس, فنحن نتفق على معنى النصوص لاننا قرأنا التفاسير و نعرف معناها
اضافة الى ان كل التفاسير هي مدعومة بنصوص و براهين كما وضحت لك فهمك الخاطئ للنص اعلاه




> كيف ذلك ؟!
> 
> أنتم تناقضون أنفسكم مع كل إحترامي !


 
هل هذا كل احترامك؟ 
اتمنى ان تتحلى بالمزيد من الاحترام فأسلوبك هذا غير محبذ به









> على العموم خذ إذن من my rock أضعه ثانية
> أو خليه هو يضعه ثانية !!


 
للمرة الثالثة, لا وجود لنسخ و لصق في المواضيع الحوارية
اتمنى تكون فهمتها هذه المرة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> فهو صورة الله الغير منظور, الذي هو بكر كل خليقة
> ...




*انا فضحته قبل كده فى هذه الجزئية يا ماى روك لانه وضع اول اية ولم يكمل بقية النص والذى يوضح ان المسيح هو الخالق ولذا لم يضع تكملة النص لكى يتمكن من التدليس ومع ذلك متعلمش واستمر فى التدليس وتفسير النصوص على هواه!!

ولاحظ انه بيكرر نفس الكلام اللى اترد عليه لاننا قلناله ان تفسير مارتن لوثر ليس حجة علينا لكن وضعه مرة اخرى, فان كنا لن نسمى تكرار الكلام المردود عليه افلاسا فماذا نسميه؟؟*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*لم يبقى لك سوى هذا الخيار إذ رفضت أن تتواضع
*
مز 109:17 
*** واحب اللعنة فأتته ولم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه.***
*
*هل تفهم هذه الآيه*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> أنا اللى هعيده هزيده يا أستاذ ؟!
> 
> !!



*ما تقول لنفسك يا مسلم,....
الادارة حذرتك مليون مرة من تفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس بحسب فكرك, فهمت ولا نشرحلك بالصور جايز تفهم؟

فاى عقل هذا الذى تتكلم عنه وانت تحاججنا بفهمك الشخصى الذى لا يمثل عندنا شيئا وراجع الرد السابق لماى روك

ملحوظة اخيرة: بمناسبة الاخطاء الاملائية فاسمها دحض وليس ضحض.
*


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> انا فضحته قبل كده فى هذه الجزئية يا ماى روك لانه وضع اول اية ولم يكمل بقية النص والذى يوضح ان المسيح هو الخالق ولذا لم يضع تكملة النص لكى يتمكن من التدليس ومع ذلك متعلمش واستمر فى التدليس وتفسير النصوص على هواه!!


طالما حذفت ردي على ردك .....إياك ثم إياك أن تتشدق وتتهم ...ألا تستحي وتداري عجزك عن الرد علي بحذفك ردي على ردك ؟!! ثم تقول هذا...... ألا تستحي ؟!



> ولاحظ انه بيكرر نفس الكلام اللى اترد عليه لاننا قلناله ان تفسير مارتن لوثر ليس حجة علينا لكن وضعه مرة اخرى, فان كنا لن نسمى تكرار الكلام المردود عليه افلاسا فماذا نسميه؟؟



لم يكن ردك قد ظهر بعد عزيزي فنحن نكتب في نفس الوقت بفارق بسيط وكنت أرد على غيرك..فأنت لست الوحيد في الموضوع هنا !

===========
قليلا من الهدوء !
لأرتاح قليلا ثم لأجهز تفنيدا لموضوع الأقانيم وتعليقا على رد الزميل العزيز ماي روك !!

سنعود بعد قليل .....!!

تابعونا  !!


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

أترك الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع وخليك في الجوهر



منصور قال:


> قليلا من الهدوء !
> لأرتاح قليلا ثم لأجهز تفنيدا لموضوع الأقانيم وتعليقا على رد الزميل العزيز ماي روك !!
> 
> سنعود بعد قليل .....!!
> ...


 
يا ريت ما يكون نسخ و لصق المرة هذه ايضا...


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*




> للمرة الثالثة, لا وجود لنسخ و لصق في المواضيع الحوارية
> اتمنى تكون فهمتها هذه المرة
> 
> سلام و نعمة


أنت أول واحد تنسخ وتلصق بكثرة ....!!!
أتريد أن أدلل ؟!

وعلى العموم هذه حجة البليد !!

لماذا النسخ ممنوع في المنتديات الإسلامية.....؟
الجواب : لأن المسيحي ينقل كتابا....أما لو نسخ فيوجد شرطين للنسخ 
1- أن ينسخ نقطة نقطة......يعني لا يضع كتابا أو مقالا طويلا 16 صفحة ثم يطالبنا بالرد عليه !
2- أن يكون قادرا على الحوار فيما نسخة !!

طيب لك مني تحدي ........عندكم موقع للرد على المواقع .....رجاء أرى ردا على هذا المقال القصير الذي لم يتجاوز صفحة وورد واحدة ....!!!!

وسأعود لحضرتك ...لأفند بقية المشاركة ..وتأكد أني رددت من قبل ولكنك أتيت متأخرا ...ماذنبي ؟!

سنعود ..........تابعونا !!


----------



## منصور (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

أتعرفون يا مسيحيين أني طلبت الرد على موضوع في منتدى الرد على المواقع الإسلامية ..وحذف حتى طلبي للرد ؟!

وهو موضوع معنى كلمة "الرب" حين تطلق على المسيح "

فقط كتبت لهم "هل تسمحون بالرد هنا أم لا؟ " وجاءني الرد ..... 

لقدحذف طلبي !!


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> طالما حذفت ردي على ردك .....إياك ثم إياك أن تتشدق وتتهم ...ألا تستحي وتداري عجزك عن الرد علي بحذفك ردي على ردك ؟!! ثم تقول هذا...... ألا تستحي ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> !!



*وهل حذف مداخلتك ينفى انى فضحتك فى هذه الجزئية؟
لا اعتقد
افلا تستحى انت من الاصرار على التدليس بعدما فضحتك؟

والمسألة ليست انى اتشدق وانما انى اريدك ان تعى الدرس وتفهم انك لا تفقه فى الكتاب المقدس وانك هنا طالب علم وعليك ان تعترف بذلك وتأخذ علمك بالكتاب المقدس منا*


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*



منصور قال:


> أنت أول واحد تنسخ وتلصق بكثرة ....!!!
> أتريد أن أدلل ؟!




هات الدليل 




> وعلى العموم هذه حجة البليد !!


 
لن انزل لمستواك و لن اهينك, سأتجاوزاخلاقك الاسلامية بأخلاقي المسيحية




> لماذا النسخ ممنوع في المنتديات الإسلامية.....؟


 
يا اخي مالنا و مال المنتديات الاسلامية بالموضوع هذا؟





> طيب لك مني تحدي ........عندكم موقع للرد على المواقع .....رجاء أرى ردا على هذا المقال القصير الذي لم يتجاوز صفحة وورد واحدة ....!!!!


 
قسم الرد على المواقع متاح طرح المواضيع من قبل المشرفين فقط في الرد على المواقع الاخرى التي نرى شبهاتها تستحق الرد بأطار خاص يخرج عن اطار الرد على الشبهات
فلا يحق لك طرح مقال في الموضوع, اذا كان لك موضوع مماثل, اطرحه في قسم الرد على الشبهات




> وسأعود لحضرتك ...لأفند بقية المشاركة ..وتأكد أني رددت من قبل ولكنك أتيت متأخرا ...ماذنبي ؟!


 
منتظريك, يا ريت ما يكون نسخ و لصق و تفسير شخصي للكتاب المقدس


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*وهو موضوع معنى كلمة "الرب" حين تطلق على المسيح "*

*لقد قالها كل هؤلاء . فهي من حق المسيح
*
* يو 1:38  
***فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لهما ماذا تطلبان.فقالا ربي الذي تفسيره يا معلّم اين تمكث.***
 يو 20:28 
*** اجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي.***
 في 3:8 
*** بل اني احسب كل شيء ايضا خسارة من اجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من اجله خسرت كل الاشياء وانا احسبها نفاية لكي اربح المسيح****


----------



## fredyyy (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*أشطب على كل كلامك السابق ليس له أي لزوم

طالما لا يعجيك بولس ولست تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح

ولا تصدق كلمات الوحي المقدس 

فليس لك نصيب في الحياة الأبدية وسيمكث عليك غضب الله

لك فرصة وحيدة إن ُتبت عما تقول وتقبل المسيح فادياَ ومخلص 

الميسح هو الله 
وبولس رسول يسوع المسيح

وكل ُكتاب الوحى صادقين 

ونحن نخضع لكلمة الله الصادقة ونعيشها 

ونتمتع ببركة حضوره المسيح في حياتنا 

ولنا إختبارات عملية معه كثيرة وليست أفكار في الزهن فقط 

يمكن ان تكون لك كل هذة البركات بل وأكثر 

إن آمنت بعمل المسيح على الصليب 

وكفاية دمه لتطهيرك *


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون يسوع اله ؟!!*

*هل هو غباء ام استهبال؟؟

لما واحد يتم تحذيره اكتر من مرة من النسخ من المواقع المحمدية ومع ذلك يصر على النسخ فمعنى ذلك انه اما غبى او بيستهبل وويا ليته جايب كلام بدليل وانما كلها استنتاجات شخصية للكاتب عن بولس الرسول لم يأتى عليها بدليل واحد.

وقمة الاستهبال انه يقول ان المسيح تنبأ عنه مع ان كلنا عارفين ان من تنبأ المسيح عنه كنبى كاذب هو محمد وامثاله.

اما قمة التدليس فهى انه اورد ان بولس الرسول كان كارها للمسيحية ولم يورد انه اعتنق المسيحية ومات شهيدا من اجل المسيح.

وعلى اى حال كل هذه الشبهات حول بولس الرسول قمت بالرد عليها فى الموضوع التالى واثبت انه رسول من كتب المسلمين:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4435&page=5*


----------

